# Scary



## quailchaser

I pulled these stories off another board. I did not come up with these stories so I don't know any more details than what is written here. All I did was cut and paste. Might make me look over my shoulder more than usual.   For those of you going out into the woods early in the morning this weekend, be careful when you hear the leaves rustling. You never know what is lurking out there.  


The weirdest thing I heard about tho was a guy I know that was sitting in his treestand one afternoon about 10 years ago watching 2 groups of deer in a small field in front of him.

These deer were 40 or so yards apart and 50 yards in front of him. The field was only about 80 yards across then the woods started again. Anyway, these two groups of deer suddenly snapped up their heads and looked across the field into the woods. My friend saw nothing and watched as these deer started turning their heads as if following something that had walked out of the woods and right between them heading in my friends direction.

My buddy said he didn't see anything as the deer kept looking and following it with their gaze as if they were actually seeing something cross the field between them. Frank also said the hairs on the back of his neck were standing straight up and he smelled something terrible, like rotten meat. 

Then he heard it. Crunching leaves as footsteps walked into the woods right in front of him and continued walking right under the tree he was sitting in. He kept hearing the footsteps and a weird sort of whispering until it got farther away and eventually faded from earshot. He looked back to the field, the deer were feeding again as if nothing had happened.

My friend climbed down and backtracked the imprints/disturbed leaves 10 yards to the field edge where whatever it was had walked in. There, in the soft mud at the fields edge, he found bare human footprints that were facing backwards !! 
He left right then and there with his stand still in the tree and never hunted that woods again. 

True story folks. He won't even talk about it.

Here is the second story.

First of all, I want to say hello to you all. I'm an ex-LEO, father of 4 and have been a hunter most of my life. I no longer go into the woods, but do fish on the lake in my spare time. 
I've been a lurker for quite awhile and have never posted before now. I very much enjoy reading the great stuff here. After seeing these writing about strange goingson in the forests, I felt compelled to reply. 
After reading what I have to say, you'll see why.

I don't know Mr. Thunderhead or his friend.
But, what he says is true. I have seen this myself, twice.

Both times were in the same woods. I thought I was crazy the first time and seeing things, and talked myself into dismissing it to my overactive imagination. 
I was wrong and paid dearly.
I refuse to talk about that part and am only telling this so others will heed the warnings about the dark.

The second time I was alone in my shack long before daylight opening morning, exactly one year to the day after my first encounter.
As I poured a cup of coffee, I heard footsteps in the leaves, hit my light and like before, could see nothing. 
My blood ran cold.
I knew it was happening again as soon as I heard the whisperings as it drew closer. 
I shut my eyes as tight as I could, this time the footsteps didn't keep going, but stopped at the window to my shack. The stench of rotting meat was sickening.
All I'm going to say is that when I opened my eyes what stood outside my shack glaring at me thru the window was something straight out of **** itself. 
That's all I'm going to say. 
I've never steeped foot inside a woods again and never will.


----------



## fulldraw74

interesting.....


----------



## Robk

Thought the halloween stories were supposed to be posted 6 weeks ago.  LOL


----------



## 243Savage

*Hmmmm*

Shouldn't watch Predator the night before you go hunting.


----------



## LJay

Told ya'll about ol' Bigfoot, Swampdemon, Black Panthers. All that stuff is TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ponyboy

hmmm........that was bigfoot after he took his nuclear mud bath......


----------



## discounthunter

i was going to go out in the morning ,but........................


----------



## Mossy0ak270

Well, couldn't wait till Saturday morning, but now I'm thinkin of just sleeping in....


----------



## Bnathanb1982

*Lost*

Sounds like the show "LOST" that comes on every Wed.  The "others" walk around barefooted too.


----------



## Yivin

Where is this place that you hunted...?  Like to check that out. Problably alot of deer around there. I'll bring my garlic...


----------



## dutchman

LJay said:
			
		

> Told ya'll about ol' Bigfoot, Swampdemon, Black Panthers. All that stuff is TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!



I'm with you, brother! They're all out there!


----------



## ponyboy

Yivin said:
			
		

> Where is this place that you hunted...?  Like to check that out. Problably alot of deer around there. I'll bring my garlic...


                                                                                                                          that wont work with bigfoot.......


----------



## Yivin

my gun will thou...hehe...


----------



## Phil

Cool...would love to be there!


----------



## LJay

OK everybody pack up all your firepower, We're going to Quailchasers and end this terrorizing for ever.


----------



## the HEED!

*Whats up with the smell?*

Ive been in the woods before in Hancock where my land is and just at dark on a few occasions have smelt this same smell of rotting meat, not a deer or hog, but rank foul flesh blowing to me from upwind of my stand location. I just dismiss it as an animal dead close by but there are quite a few graveyards around there and some unmarked graves on our property in the middle of the woods, weird. The old sharecroppers cabin that one of our buddies stays was home to a man and woman and the man died suddenly and it was said by my grandad that his wife was left there all alone and as a young man he heard of her wandering out into the woods at night and moaning and crying for her husband. Now with the theme of this thread, if I was to hear that pre dawn or coming out of the stand after dark or smell that rotten flesh smell again Ill be running down Hwy 22!


----------



## PFDR1

Let's see, 20+ years in the military as 11 Bush, walked through everything imaginable including Jungle, Swamps, Deep forrests, and on 3 different Continents. If there is any type of creature i.e. Bigfoot, Swampmonster, or anything else for that matter it sure has one heck of a hiding spot.


----------



## the HEED!

Thanks quailchaser, now youve got a bunch of us" real men "hunters wetting our longjohns when we go in the woods next time LOL!


----------



## RJY66

Those fellas must have some mighty fine bucks on their property.   Mighty fine!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

I liked the second story....Jack Daniels.. it's not just for breakfast anymore


----------



## rex upshaw

i think those hunters might have had a bit too much to drink, or smoke for that matter.


----------



## ZMI

I have never seen God, Jesus, or a 300 in BC Buck.....does that mean they don't exist??


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt

Hmmmmm ........... just reading this has the hair standing up on the back of my neck.

S-N-H


----------



## quailchaser

Yivin said:
			
		

> Where is this place that you hunted...?  Like to check that out. Problably alot of deer around there. I'll bring my garlic...



I don't know where this all happened. I found these stories on another message board and thought they were interesting. 
The garlic is not a bad idea. It will go good in the spaghetti sauce at camp.


----------



## quailchaser

PSE TRITON said:
			
		

> Thanks quailchaser, now youve got a bunch of us" real men "hunters wetting our longjohns when we go in the woods next time LOL!



When I read these stories my first thought was to not go in the woods again. Then I thought "NO WAY!" I enjoy hunting to much to let something like this scare me away, but it sure will make me wonder whenever I hear any noises in the woods.


----------



## quailchaser

*Another story...*

I got this from the same site as the other two stories.   

Four years ago i was walking back to camp after deer hunting one evening. I was walking on a long, narrow old dirt road and the trees had formed a canopy over the road. That scene got my heart beating just from being creepy looking, but that was nothing compared to 5 minutes after that. As I walked down this road I thought I heard foot steps in the leaves about 30 or 40 feet into the woods. The sun had recently gone down, but the tree canopy made it even darker so I could not see very far. The steps seemed like they were keeping stride with me, so I brushed it off as an echo to start with. After a minute or so, I knew it was not an echo. I started trying to catch it taking an extra step by walking a few steps and then stopping suddenly. Everytime I stopped, the footsteps stopped. By this time I am really getting nervous and short tempered. I stepped up my pace and was walking along at a steady rate. Then, in the middle of a stride, I stopped my foot about 1 inch before it touched the ground. CRUNCH! What ever was walking beside me finished it's step and crunched the leaves. I was so scared I was almost numb and started feeling sick. It was dead silent for about 5 seconds with neither of us moving. Then, all of a sudden, the footsteps started coming towards me. I new it was not a small animal, because besides the leaf crunching there was a definite light thud with every step. Like when you run in hiking boots. I shouted at whatever it was to identify itself or I would shoot. As I was shouting I was reaching for a gun. "Where did I put my rifle???" "Please God, hel....pistol!" I guess I was too terrified to think straight. "where is my d***n Pistol?". I finally found it in it's holster on my belt. Mind you all of these thougts are happening in miliseconds. (turned out my rifle was on my shoulder...ha...that is 9 kinds of scared when you can't find your rifle on your shoulder, I'm here to tell you.). Thankfully I finally found my Sig on my hip. I pulled that 45 so hard that I ripped the hammer snap clean off the holster. I emptied 2 magazines of .45, and then remembered my shouldered 30-06. I pulled the rifle around and started bolting rounds as fast as I could squeeze the trigger. After emptying the 4 round magazine, I pulled a fresh magazine out of my pocket and bolted a new round. About this time I have my wits about me and remember my 500,000 spot light that is in my back pack. I pulled my hunting knife and cut the back pack open down the side instead of taking the time to untie the wonderful knot I had put in leather tie straps before leaving my blind. Found the spot light and lit up the woods. NOTHING! ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! I stood there dumb founded. I could not believe that there was nothing there. When I started firing into the woods, the foot steps were 10 feet from me, and still coming my direction! I walked to the edge of the woods and discovered that I was not crazy. There were human size footsteps in the leaves running parallel to the road I had been walking. Sure enough, they turned and started coming straight towards the road I was standing on. But then they just stopped. I mean plumb vanished...like somebody had taken flight and just disappeared into the sky. Before that night I had never been scared to be in the woods alone. I consider myself to be a man who can hold his own in the worse of situations. I have braved odds before that would make many men buckle. But that night I was scared. I mean "want your mommy" scared. Before that night I had cried 2 other times in my life. That night was number 3. I never went back into the woods on that property without a buddy. Say what you will about me taking a buddy with me, but you weren't there. 
After reading the stories from those links at the beginning of this thread, I can't help but to wonder if I met with the same creature that night. I don't remember smellng rotten meat, but the wind was to my back when I was looking into the woods. I remember that because I dang near strained my neck two times from whipping around after being hit in the head with leaves blowing off of the trees behind me. What really creeps me out is that I heard the whispers. Until tonight I thought that weird noise was just the wind whistling through the trees. It was very distinct whispering, but at the same time sounded distant and muffled. I should not have ignored that sound, because I KNEW deep down inside that was not the wind. I could not reproduce the sound if I tried. I am not someone with a vivid imagination so I guess that's why I did not think twice about the sound until now. At the time it just made sense to assume it was the wind, because the wind was blowing lightly and I was in the woods. Normal stuff ...usually. I am greatful I did not know what was making that sound at the time, because I would have had to add wet pants to my admmition of tears. Guy's, I actually screamed 'Help Me', to God, as I was squeezing the first round off from my Sig. As I was firing that pistol, I promised God that if he would help me live through that night that I would not miss church any more on Sundays to go hunting. That lasted 2 weeks. I think he understands.


----------



## treedawg

Now that's a scary story. 

This tough guy emptied 2 mags of 45 and 4 rounds of 30-06 into the dark words at an unknown target. I'd hate to share a lease with this guy!!!!

That sounds like a Nam flashback if I've ever heard one.

TD


----------



## quailchaser

And here is another one to get you all pumped up for going out into those dark woods this weekend.  

I met a Native American when I was a child and he told me a very similar story. Something about having trouble seeing them. It scared me then I'd have to admit.

There are many definitions, almost as many as there were Native Tribes before the Europeans came to this continent. Most of Tribes knew of a creature they called "Windigo." But a few of the Tribes (mainly in this part of Canada) also feared another creature called the "Wendigo." Both of these creatures can be found in Native American mythology. But while Windigo is an actual animal, Wendigo is an animal spirit. The following is a transcription of one of the most comprehensive explanations of The Wendigo: WENDIGO, THE SPIRIT OF THE LONELY PLACES Every man who ventures alone into the wilderness should fear the spirit of the lonely places, known as Wendigo in northern Canada and by different names in other parts of the world. The cunning of Wendigo is that it knows how to keep out of your sight. As you travel, it is always behind your back. No matter how quickly you may turn, it moves faster. As you tramp through bush or forest, hills or desert, with no other company but your thoughts, you become slowly aware that Wendigo follows you. You may struggle against the temptation to swing around, but at last you turn and there is nothing. But you know that Wendigo has dodged behind you again, and you move quickly to surprise it. Again nothing, except perhaps the slightest movement of a bush. A breeze, or an animal, or Wendigo? You gaze everywhere around you, but there is nothing ... or so it seems. Wendigo torments some men until they empty their rifles blindly into the bush, screaming defiant challenges. But when the shots and cries have died away the silence settles again. The traveller plods on, and Wendigo follows. At night, it hovers outside the circle of the campfire. At dawn, it retreats in to the forest mist. As the days pass, Wendigo speaks to the traveller in little sighing whispers: words which he is not quite able to distinguish. Sometimes they sound like the voice of a friend, so that he shouts an amazed reply. Vainly he assures himself it is only the wind. He may even glimpse Wendigo, as a shadow moving between the trees or grass bending beneath invisible feet. At last the traveller runs before Wendigo, casting aside weapons, provisions, and all other gear that might hamper his flight. Sobbing desperately he runs until the end of his strength, and falls exhausted and alone. The wilderness silence settles around the body, although the treetops sway as though a wind had passed through them. Wendigo has gone, but will always return."


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Could you have waited til Monday to post those!

Man, I'm huntin alone this weekend, well I guess me an ol Wendigo!


----------



## dutchman

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Could you have waited til Monday to post those!
> 
> Man, I'm huntin alone this weekend, well I guess me an ol Wendigo!


    

Let us know how you make out, won't you?


----------



## quailchaser

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Could you have waited til Monday to post those!
> 
> Man, I'm huntin alone this weekend, well I guess me an ol Wendigo!



If we don't hear from you by 9 PM Sunday, where should we send the search party.


----------



## Browningbowhunter

Do a google search on "wendigo" and "windigo"....it pulls up some pretty interesting stuff.  Ive been readin off and on all day and theres some documented facts behind it all that bring up it being a mental state or sickness then leads to a person changing in some ways, pretty freaky stuff.


some places I found:

www.prairieghosts.com

www.dinojoe.i8.com


----------



## kudzumotorsports

Man I sure didnt need to see all that....


----------



## papagil

creepy


----------



## displacedhntr

I have had some creepy experiences in the woods but man these guys are truly freaked out.  I have on one trip alone drew my glock on some unknown noise that seemed to be following me.  I think it was all in my head.  I was not creeped out at all by anything.  Then the hair on my neck stood up and it sounded like something coming right at me.  I drew my glock and waited but nothing ever came out of the woods and the sound stopped.  I have jumped deer laying down at night and have had turkeys roosted in lower trees take off that have made me jump out of my skin but have never seen anything wierd out in the deer woods.  Those of you to scared to hunt your own property let me know I will take car of the phantom deer for you.


----------



## Bone Collector

I have had a couple of scary situations while in the woods, but nothing I would attribute to supernatural phenomenon. And I can't say I would unload my gun at an unknown target.  

The one guy stated that he actually saw something but would not elaborate. It makes no since to me. Why not give a description? With all these occurrences without any physical harm done to anyone, I don't think anyone should be scared. If harm were going to be done I am sure it would have happened already.  

Have you ever seen the original movie, American Werewolf in London. This story makes me think about the scene where the guy is walking through the woods after being attacked. He was bloody and had flesh hanging from his body and some missing. I attached a picture to refresh some memories.  

I think these stories should be widedly distributed to hunters and landowners. We can tell the landowners how scary it is in the woods and that we may just give up deer hunting and the leases. Maybe this will lower the stock on land and we can get lower rates. Maybe we can create a pricegouger demon that vows to haunt landowners with outlandish lease prices, too. Just a thought! What do you all think?  

Darrell


----------



## burkecoboy

ALRIGHT THAT'S JUST GROSS.


----------



## elfiii

The other day, I saw a werewolf drinkin a pina colada at Trader Vics'.

His hair was perfect.

AAAAAhoooooo, Werewolves of London.


----------



## Inatree

*If you really want his attention*

Walk as softly and quietly as you can (I beleive he sees this as a challenge)and you will hear the whispers and very faint footsteps. In Missouri I found out that He's not much better than me in standing corn.


----------



## dutchman

Anybody heard from Tatonka Chips this morning? Just want to be sure he and ol Windego didn't meet up this weekend.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

dutchman said:
			
		

> Anybody heard from Tatonka Chips this morning? Just want ot be sure he and ol Windego didn't meet up this weekend.


I made it  

Didn't see any deer though, that Ol Wendigo walking behind me spooked deer all weekend long - he sure is noisy


----------



## quailchaser

Roll Call!   Everyone make it back alright this weekend?  
Be honest, how many actually had some vivid thoughts about this while in the woods this weekend? Not me, I went deep sea fishing instead. Got beat up pretty bad due to the waves but at least I didn't have any monster chasing me through the woods. I'll be going hunting this afternoon so we'll see how things go then. May have to take some extra ammo.


----------



## dutchman

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Didn't see any deer though, that Ol Wendigo walking behind me spooked deer all weekend long - he sure is noisy


----------



## the HEED!

*Wendigo*

you know thats weird, Ive felt many times something, "else" was in the woods with me. Crazy I know, not deer or birds thats a given, Im talking like something that makes you wanna turn around and look ya know? At dark or going in early its just like something is watching me, no footsteps have ever been heard or whispers or sightings but its just weird. Freaky feeling in the woods all alone...........   I was a mile or so in off Jacks River one time hunting the Cohuttas and was just sitting there enjoying the scenery and as dark approached I headed out, I made it to the parking area and was watching a beaver in a beaver pond and it just seemed like something was in the woods watching me watch the beaver in its pond. On the way out to my truck as light was fading I had the feeling of something following me slowly but I never turned to look just walked to my truck but I gaurantee you if I had turned and saw something I could have done a 4.4 4o yrd dash to the truck with a stand on my back!


----------



## billy336

Crazy stories, whether real or not a good read, especially stuck here behind my desk. I hunted all weekend but no rotten meat smell. My hunting buddies have a few less years of experience than I do and they come in at night saying how scary it was wlking in the dark. I remember when I was 12 years old and was dropped off at a treestand for the first time before dark. So scared I was shakin'. Now hundreds of hunts later I have a hard time of being scared of anything. I know that I am the TOP of the food chain, and the .308 in my hands will have the final say in any matter. Now as far as the guy who fired of 40 or whatever rounds into the darkness , I aint huntin' anywhere near that guy. Yikes.


----------



## bradpatt03

> I know that I am the TOP of the food chain, and the .308 in my hands will have the final say in any matter. Now as far as the guy who fired of 40 or whatever rounds into the darkness , I aint huntin' anywhere near that guy. Yikes.



you got that right...

first of all, i have gotten freaked out a time or two in the woods...and then i imagine what it would feel like to take a .280 ballistic tip from 10 yards between the eyes and i'm suddenly not as scared  ...and as far as that guy...i don't know if i'd admit to goin loco on some rustlin leaves near me...coulda been a kid playin a joke or somethin ya know


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

*I remember vividly*

coming out of the woods one night.  I was hunting by myself.  As I walked in the leaves, I couldn't help but hear a whispering behind me.  It went _hisssssss_ at first, I thought it was my imagination, or maybe a snake.  Then I heard it again.  This time it went _ppppfffffffffffttttttttttttttttttt_ .  I decided to change my stride, the next time I lifted my leg, I stopped suddenly with my leg raised in the air.  _pppppppppppplllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooppppppppp_ 

You guessed it, the beans I had ate the night before.  The whole experience made me have to change my drawers when I got back to camp.  

      I had encountered the "break-windego".  An experience I would not soon forget.

Be afraid.  It has been described as "silent, but deadly".



MBD


----------



## discounthunter

that is truly a classic!


----------



## ZACK

Mrbowdeadly,
That thars funny, I don't care who you are!


----------



## Son

*The only thing that scares me...*

My ex-wife ran off with a gamewarden. So, everytime I see a gamewarden I thinks it's him bringing her back.....


----------



## Bucky T

Those are some pretty scary stories.

I liked them!!

I've honestly only been really scared in the woods before.  I mean really scared.

I was hunting on Redlands WMA back in 97.  I was 19 at the time and it was in November.  I got a wild hair up my you know what and decided to leave the rifle at home and take the bow.

I hunted all afternoon with no luck.  I waited till dark, climbed down, packed my climber up and begin the fairly long trek back to my truck.

I'd never been to this particular part of the WMA before and I didn't mark my trail in.  I was pretty confident I'd be able to find my way back to the road and my truck.

I was walking through some big pines.  30+ year old pines with some tall yellow grass in between the trees.  My light was a little AA Maglight and the batteries weren't fully juiced.

Suddenly I hear some noise out in front of me.  I can't see it, but it's sounds like it's running directly at me.  Then I see two little gold beads flashing in my light.  Up out of the grass, then back down into the grass, up out of the grass, back down into the grass, etc........

This thing is heading directly at me full speed.  I freeze up and I don't know what to do.  I look down at my bow, wishing I had my rifle, I look back up only to see the grass parting aside to let a big grey fox come charging out of it only feet in front of me.  

Now I'm thinking, "HOLY MOLY IT'S GOT RABIES AND IT'S COMING AFTER ME!!!!"

The gap has closed down to just feet.  It feels like everything is in slow motion, but it's only been happening for a couple of seconds.  The fox is literally only a couple of feet from me and coming at me full throttle.

Then I do it.  Yell at the top of my lungs.  It wasn't a scream, but some kind of gutteral yell at the top of my lungs.     I've never made a noise like that ever!!!

The fox jumps about 10ft into the air, does a 180 degree turn and high tails it to the next county.

Me, I stop and want to check my pants for an accident!!!

I swear, if there were any other hunters out in those woods and they heard me yell, I know I scared the you know what out of them.  I had to have sounded like someone giving a death yell out in the woods!!!

Scared the living crap out of me.

Tommy


----------



## discounthunter

i think im going to become an after sun-up to before sun-down kinduv hunter.at least it will save on extra laundy


----------



## NickW

I know a few more folks with similar encounters. Your not alone. Very interesting post.


----------



## Woodsong

Tommy, 
that is a riot!  I have spent a ton of time in the woods but never been freaked out while hunting.  I have had some freaky moments while doing my lond distance hikes on the Appalachian Trail though!  Since humans are by far the scariest possible element to be found in the woods (or anywhere for that matter), it is no suprise that the freakiest moment to come to my mind involves a person.  In the summer of 1997 i had made my way up into Vermont on my way to Maine.  If you have never been to VT, it is absolutely gorgeous with some areas being absolutely remote!  Well another hiker and i are cruising along very late in the afternoon in the middle of nowhere.  We were heading to a shelter that we knew about 6 other hiker friends of ours were spending the night so were looking forward to seeing them and eating dinner after a 25+ mile day.  About 1/2 mile from the shelter we come up to this logging road with nothing around for miles.  Coincidently, just as we get to the logging road there is a guy, non-hiker guy, that had been on the logging road and happens to get to the trail crossing just before us.  He is turning to go on the trail in front of us and as we usually would do we said hello as we came up behind him.  He stops and turns to talk to us when we see a .45 strapped to his side.  Not unusual by itself but this guy was plain weird.  No eye contact, abrut, odd sentences, no coherent thought.  It was kind of weird and he seemed kind of dark and stormy.  We talked for just a moment and then he went on ahead of us on the trail towards the shelter.  There were no other road crossings between there and the shelter and no houses anywhere nearby as we were deep in the nat'l forest.  We decide he was a bit odd so we take a break for 5 minutes and let him get ahead.  Soon enough we load up and start packing to the shelter.  As we are getting very near the shelter it is now getting well into dusk and soon to be dark- to the point where it is about time to get our headlamps out to hike the last couple of hundred yards.  As we stopped to get out our headlights, that is when it started.  Gunfire city!!  I mean, the woods were torn up with gunshots- VERY close gunshots and only one gun being shot!!  It totally freaked us out!! We looked @ each other and both more or less said, "Holy cow!! That dude is attacking the shelter!!"  The gun goes through one clip, then a break, another clip, a break, and then another clip and then it is quiet.    We have no choice but to slip on towards the shelter to see what on earth is going on....
We evently sneak our way to the shelter, sure there will be nothing but carniage.  Come to find out the shelter was right on a river and just on the other side of the river some teenagers had pulled up on another logging road and were target practicing with their pistol!  
Scared us to death though!! Odd thing is that the folks in the shelter said the pistol guy we saw never came by and we never could figure out where he went....???

Anyway, probably doesn't sound so scary now but at the time it was pretty freaky.


----------



## NickW

www.bfro.net


----------



## deersled

OK ALREADY!!!! any body got any funny squirrel or chipmunk stories. I'm having a hard time sleeping with the light on.


----------



## WSB

I have felt like something was following me in the woods after dark before, now I know it was Mr. Windego!


----------



## short stop

I saw a grown man  throw his bolt action gun  in the bushes  and squel like a school girl when a black snake cralwed across his boot while we  were on a public land hunt yrs ago ---what a Loser ! , He went abrupley back to his vehicle no doubt to clean his drawers and never to return  -thanks to our  ribbin ---''WATCH OUT THERES A MOTH''  ----   I was in tears after  watchin this grown man think the creepy crawler   was comin to get him ----ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Mrbowdeadly said:
			
		

> coming out of the woods one night.  I was hunting by myself.  As I walked in the leaves, I couldn't help but hear a whispering behind me.  It went _hisssssss_ at first, I thought it was my imagination, or maybe a snake.  Then I heard it again.  This time it went _ppppfffffffffffttttttttttttttttttt_ .  I decided to change my stride, the next time I lifted my leg, I stopped suddenly with my leg raised in the air.  _pppppppppppplllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooppppppppp_
> 
> You guessed it, the beans I had ate the night before.  The whole experience made me have to change my drawers when I got back to camp.
> 
> I had encountered the "break-windego".  An experience I would not soon forget.
> 
> Be afraid.  It has been described as "silent, but deadly".
> 
> 
> 
> MBD




Smell like rottin' flesh too???


----------



## dutchman

WSB said:
			
		

> I have felt like something was following me in the woods after dark before, now I know it was Mr. Windego!



Not necessarily. It could be Tatonka Chips. But only if he makes lots of noise.


----------



## dutchman

discounthunter said:
			
		

> i think im going to become an after sun-up to before sun-down kinduv hunter.at least it will save on extra laundy



Not to mention flashlight batteries!


----------



## duke13

Them noises in the dark can sure make yore hair stand up!

I was coming out of the woods on my lease a couple years ago after dark and kept thinking i heard something behind me. I would stop and listen....nothing. As i would walk i would hear it again. I walked faster and faster but kept hearing rustlings behind me. I finally got to my truck and tossed my gun in the front seat when i heard something right behind the truck. I turned my little minimag light on and shined it back there and saw six sets of coyote eyes glowing back at me! It didn't take no time to hop in the truck and slam the door! I headed back to camp for a cold one to stop the shakes!


----------



## Dub

Mossy0ak270 said:
			
		

> Well, couldn't wait till Saturday morning, but now I'm thinkin of just sleeping in....


Thaaaats right!


----------



## Dub

deersled said:
			
		

> OK ALREADY!!!! any body got any funny squirrel or chipmunk stories. I'm having a hard time sleeping with the light on.


           

That's pretty funny!


----------



## one more step

I wonder how bigfoot tastes BBQ


----------



## dutchman

one more step said:
			
		

> I wonder how bigfoot tastes BBQ



I'm surprised somebody hasn't come on with the obvious answer yet.


----------



## quailchaser

Like chicken??? or maybe BBQ black panther?


----------



## dutchman

quailchaser said:
			
		

> Like chicken??? or maybe BBQ black panther?



Yep, I figured he'd get covered up with chicken responses.


----------



## discounthunter

i here its on the greasy side like bear probly from all the fast food.though they say there are easy to clean just un-zip them.!is it me or does dutch and ngmm have the same avitar?


----------



## Mrbowdeadly

With his mouth.


MBD


----------



## COYOTE X

Mrbowdeadly, That Was The Best Yet!....****!...


----------



## Toliver

Yivin said:
			
		

> Where is this place that you hunted...?  Like to check that out. Problably alot of deer around there. I'll bring my garlic...




Me, too.  I want to hunt deer that ain't scared of ghosts.  Maybe I'll have more luck.


----------



## dutchman

Anybody run into ol Wendigo yesterday?


----------



## TimR

Going back a few......I had the same thing happen to me that happened to Duke13...something following me...it stopped every time I stopped......except that I had my climber on my back and when I got to the truck and turned around for a final look I noticed that the rope I used to pull my stuff into the stand was dragging the ground behind me.  

When I told my dad he said, "Did you loose something since the last time I changed your diaper?"

tr


----------



## hntrchk29

i never saw anything and i don't remember hearing anything but redtail dropped me off at the top of the hill one mornin in gainseville and i went to head down the hill to go back to a ladder stand but i got chills all over my body and could not force myself to go down the hill. i finally walked backwards back toward the road and sat on the ground with my flashlight and my rifle until it got light. once it got a little light outside i was fine and got up and went to my stand. ever since then i don't like parkin far from my stand at night and wait until i can see a little in the mornings before i go in the woods.
jessie


----------



## Boyd Green

*It's a conspiracy...*

I tell you.

PETA is hiring creative writers to scare us all out of the woods.

Looks like I will be running to my stand with headphones on so I can't hear the footsteps.  

Since they aren't doing any harm to anyone I guess I will be ok if I can't hear them.


----------



## Boyd Green

*Dutchman*

you said some"boyd" would have the right answer!?!  

I have no answers for you


----------



## FX Jenkins

*cannibles*

while stationed in germany, and on a training exercise in a foxhole with this city feller, we were eating MRE's when a wild hog stuck his head through the hedge row and grabbed up my buddy's ham slice...which was setting on the ground between our shoulders...

We found my buddy 2 hrs later...up in a tree...I told him he didn't have anything to worry about...hogs are cannibles...

Here is another link to some pretty good "scary" reading..

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=54823#post54823


----------



## waldohunts

Oh man...thats some funny stuff.


----------



## GMARK

Quailchaser,

I hope those stories weren't from our neck of the woods!  I'm pretty cool behind a keyboard, but these stories will creep back into my head next time I'm coming out of the woods after dark.  

Glad I'm carrying a firearm!!


----------



## hunterb

*Interesting Post*

what site is this stuff on?


----------



## coon dawg

*ya know.........*

bein that I coon hunt 'bout every night...........90% of the time alone.........I'm glad I don't take this stuff to heart..........I'd be 'bout skittish over that rotted meat smellin critter......


----------



## Bucky T

I didn't think about all these story's until I was in my treestand this past Saturday morning.  I heard something making noise in the woods and rotten meat was the first thought that crossed my mind!!!  Turned out to be a grey squirrel.

Told myself if I smell rotten meat, I'm outta here!!!!     

Tommy


----------



## MSU bowhunter

*I have heard of guys doing that.*



			
				RJY66 said:
			
		

> Those fellas must have some mighty fine bucks on their property.   Mighty fine!


I might have to start some stories of my own like that!


----------



## NickW

This is a different site..but read some of the sightings on this one..you can see them from all over the country...

www.bfro.net


----------



## quailchaser

GMARK said:
			
		

> Quailchaser,
> 
> I hope those stories weren't from our neck of the woods!  I'm pretty cool behind a keyboard, but these stories will creep back into my head next time I'm coming out of the woods after dark.
> 
> Glad I'm carrying a firearm!!



Nope, not from our area. One was from Texas, one I think was from Canada and I'm not sure on the others. I pulled them off a post on the North American Hunting Club website. Wish I were that creative and could take the credit for them, but I can't. 

NickW,

Did you contact any of those people to see if you could get any more info?


----------



## GMARK

Yeah.  We traded emails.  

By the time we got in touch I had already paid my dues for the club I'm in now.  I would definately like to keep in touch and see it next year.

Thanks!


----------



## lefty

Reminds me of a hunt in Taylor Co years ago.Pre-dawn,dark as the night.I was walking,well actually creeping along cause like I said it was dark,dark.Had my tree-lounge on my back and I was heading into a new area.New it was going to be slow so I went in extra early.I could make out a few things as long as I was on the logging road but once I passed under the tree canopy I was straining my eyes and touchy feelly my way through the woods.It wasn't long before I heard something matching me step for step staight behind me.The thing was it did not start and stop exactly with me.It would start after I had taken a step or two and take an extra step or two when I stopped.Man,talk about giving you the willys.The hair on the back of my neck started standing up when after about 50 to 75 yards in I realized the steps were starting to catch up to me.I was walking through some old pines and the pinestraw was ankle deep.Well after about another 15 or 20 steps I thought it was closing the distance and probably within twenty or thirty yards of me.I decided at this point I'd better turn around see if I could make out anything in the dark.Well,I turned around and when I did..that dang deer must have had his nose about on that climber,he reared straight up and in the dark all I could see was a tower of white.Iwas trying to keep my balance while back peddleing as hard as I could.SCARED the SNOT out of me.Saw no other deer that morning.


----------



## dutchman

lefty said:
			
		

> Saw no other deer that morning.



Imagine that.


----------



## FX Jenkins

lefty said:
			
		

> ..that dang deer must have had his nose about on that climber,he reared straight up and in the dark all I could see was a tower of white



Where you wearing Buck lure or anything...scent lock?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

dutchman said:
			
		

> Not necessarily. It could be Tatonka Chips. But only if he makes lots of noise.


Hang on there Mr Dutchman, you won't hear me walking through the woods. I'm a silent, stalking ninja!  
It's my smell that gives me away


----------



## doeinheat08

I dont know if this is true but it makes me think twice about going back into the woods while its dark again!!!


----------



## Researcher31726

Wow! I've got the chills, too!


----------



## dutchman

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Hang on there Mr Dutchman, you won't hear me walking through the woods. I'm a silent, stalking ninja!
> It's my smell that gives me away



Rotten meat?


----------



## lefty

May have had some scent on my boots.Don't really remember but went through a spell of putting doe-n-heat on my boots and warching to see what followed my trail.


----------



## DDD

Only thing that scared me and a new member to our club was this:

New guy in our club was wanting to hunt one of the ladder stands that we had way off the road and I was hunting kinda close to it, so our club President asked if I would take him into that stand because it is hard to find in the dark.  I agreed to take him in, we rode 4 wheelers down the logging road as far as we could.  We walked in about 300 yards and we get just about to the stand and he turns his flashlight off and says, "Did you hear that?"  I say "No?"  He just stands there in silence, and then I hear it.  This Blowing and snorting that sounds like a deer but it sounds like it's 7 feet tall.  Now mind you, we are standing in the dark, no moon, it's so dark I can't see my hand in front of my face and I to had turned out my light to listen.  (You know it helps you to hear if you turn out your light)   

Anyways, after this blowing and snorting goes on, we hear foot steps off to our left.  I ease my rifle off my shoulder, I told him, when it gets close turn your light on and I will shoot "IT".  Not knowing what "IT" was.  "IT" gets with in about 30-40 feet of us, he turns the light on... it's a young buck and I guess he thought we were moving in on his girls or something, we both freeze and he does too.  Then he realizes that other deer don't carry flashlights and he just turns to his right and eases off.  It scard the bejesus out of both of us.  Our new member climbed  up in his stand, and I waited till daylight because I didn't want to get horned by an angry young buck who thought I was moving in on his territory.

The boys back at the club just laughed at us, but believe me, I thought I was going to be shooting a raging bull or the boogy man one of the two.


----------



## sniper13

Have you ever been on the computer late a night ( 'bout this time of morning) and see something move out of the corner of your eye, or feel like you were being watched?
 
Have another cold one and they won't bother you for a while.     
What everybody is hearing are Zonifers. They're "usually" docile and harmless. Quite unlike the screaming Pteradactyls.


----------



## dutchman

sniper13 said:
			
		

> Have you ever been on the computer late a night ( 'bout this time of morning) and see something move out of the corner of your eye, or feel like you were being watched?



That happens to me all the time!


----------



## Yivin

I had a deer scare me once...Me and my hunting partner decided to hunt together in a ground blind that we made out of stick, limbs and some rope with a brown tarp roof. We each have been seeing deer in groups and figured we get one a piece. It was one of those dark mornings,no moon and cold. As we made our way (walking) down to this blind we didn't want to use any lights in case any deer just happened to be around when daylight came. We were easing our way down the little trail toward the blind..we laughed at each other trying to get thru the dark. We talked very quietly giggling at at other about "Watch there will be a deer in the blind"....we laughed that off...just as we approached the blind I bent slightly over to get in and out pops 3 deer almost knocking him and me over trying to get out of it. We were knees and elbows jumping outta the way scared kinda...It wasn't funny then, but after a couple of minutes we just laughed at ourselves for a long time. Everytime we looked at each other the rest of that days hunt we just laughed. After an hour or too we called it a day went back to camp, had a few beers and we still laugh at that today. What a great memory of hunting..wouldn't trade that day for nuttin...


----------



## dutchman

Yivin said:
			
		

> I had a deer scare me once...Me and my hunting partner decided to hunt together in a ground blind that we made out of stick, limbs and some rope with a brown tarp roof. We each have been seeing deer in groups and figured we get one a piece. It was one of those dark mornings,no moon and cold. As we made our way (walking) down to this blind we didn't want to use any lights in case any deer just happened to be around when daylight came. We were easing our way down the little trail toward the blind..we laughed at each other trying to get thru the dark. We talked very quietly giggling at at other about "Watch there will be a deer in the blind"....we laughed that off...just as we approached the blind I bent slightly over to get in and out pops 3 deer almost knocking him and me over trying to get out of it. We were knees and elbows jumping outta the way scared kinda...It wasn't funny then, but after a couple of minutes we just laughed at ourselves for a long time. Everytime we looked at each other the rest of that days hunt we just laughed. After an hour or too we called it a day went back to camp, had a few beers and we still laugh at that today. What a great memory of hunting..wouldn't trade that day for nuttin...



You stayed with it an hour or two longer than I'd have been able to do. We'd have been sitting there and my partner would've asked. "Hey, what's that awful smell?"


----------



## scshep2002

We had a bad experince one weekend in Fitzgerald GA at our hunting camp. We all sat around the fire one Saturdya night and smelled this aweful dead rancid odor and heard things running around the perimeter of camp all night. OH wait that was the Floyds BBQ we ate that we smelled being recycled


----------



## How2fish

If you like scary stories with a Southern flair check out

http://www.themoonlitroad.com/


----------



## Mossy0ak270

TimR said:
			
		

> Going back a few......I had the same thing happen to me that happened to Duke13...something following me...it stopped every time I stopped......except that I had my climber on my back and when I got to the truck and turned around for a final look I noticed that the rope I used to pull my stuff into the stand was dragging the ground behind me.
> 
> When I told my dad he said, "Did you loose something since the last time I changed your diaper?"
> 
> tr



That happend to me too opening morning of bow season. Realized what it was when I got to my tree. I was skeered. Dang rope


----------



## Bow Only

Step on a clutch of quail before daylight while sneaking without a light.  That will make you reevaluate things.  

As for the rotten meat dude, perceptions are often information that is mis-interpreted.  It's happened to me before, but I ain't never smelled no rotten meat guy.


----------



## meateater

*spooked in the bush*

My brother came out of the swamp we used to hunt spooked one day. He said he found a softball sized piece of wood with a very evil looking face carved in it. He said it was unusually heavy. Much heavier than petrified wood should be. He said it really scared him to hold the thing, felt a very bad prescence, so he dropped it left the area. I wanted to go back and check it out but we lost access to the place. I figure its an old Indian artifact. My brother is a straight shooter that doesnt tell ** stories nor does he drink etc. etc. Sure would have liked to seen the thing myself. I have heard strange noises in the dark, but remember, we're going in the woods, in the dark. Us hunters certainly arent used to all the critter noises out there. I trust God to keep me safe. Dont let youre imagination take control. Theres no limit to what the mind can create.


----------



## mikelogg

when you get scared your sense of smell and hearing increase 10 fold. you can figure it out.


----------



## dutchman

Anybody seen (or smelled) ol' Wendigo since turkey season opened?


----------



## Son

*Scary?*

Imagination runs away with some folks.
I've slept on the ground in some of the darndest places from the Florida Everglades to W. Virgiania. During the day and/or at night and nothings ever tried to get me. Several times I've fallen asleep while sitting against a tree, to awaken and it be dark as black. Guess my snoring makes everything out there think I'm a big bad bear or something. Nothing wants to jump on a big bad bear.


----------



## Researcher31726

How2fish said:
			
		

> If you like scary stories with a Southern flair check out
> 
> http://www.themoonlitroad.com/



Nancy Roberts, one of the authors cited there, is good!


----------



## BIGABOW

ok been here 40 min. reading this junk.............................
HOLY CRAP !!!!!the cat just jump on me outa no where!!!!!
good thing Im not in the woods though Id like to be....


----------



## ngabearhunter

I guess my chances of finding a bear hunting partner to hike an hour through the mountains with me is out of the question now. Everybody's scared to death.

I was on the Chatt. WMA in 2001 hunting bears. It was opening morning of bow season and I had parked at this gated road and walked for 45 minutes already and still had 15 minutes to go. I had a stand hung over a sorghum plot, so my goal was to get withing 150 yards of it and wait till I could see in case a bear was feeding in the plot.
Now this was 1 hour before daylight on a quiet, pitch black night with no wind  and this road went by another food plot with huge autumn olive bushes on both sides of it for about 25 yards. I knew bears had been in those bushes feeding and felt a little uneasy going between them. I had a recurve bow and a mini mag light as I eased up closer to them. I got right in the middle of them and the whole bush on my right starts to shake. Scared me good, I grabbed an arrow out of the quiver and got ready to shoot in self defense. I was sure that big old boar was in that bush and coming out to get me! If you've ever tried to pull back a bow and hold a light at the same time in your hand it doesn't work. I never saw what made the bush shake, don't know if it was a bear or some other animal but I started carrying a bigger light after that.


----------



## Son

*Scared*

Just a few stories, wont bore ya with the many I have.
Shucks, Back in the 50's I took a nap mid morning, laying back on a leaning cypress tree in the Everglades. When I awakened there were bear tracks walking right past me. Appeared he stopped and checked me out, but I slept thru the whole thing. I remember, the area was full of bears for a few years there. Back in the 70's a friend and I were hunting across Bull Creek in Osceola county Fl. Mid morning we both decided a nap was in order. So we layed down in the shade, right next to a hog wallow and pine saplings boars had been cutting with their tusk. Eventually the hot sun woke us up. When returning across Bull Creek to our truck the water was deep and swift. The swamp was also wide and only the current would keep direction correct. Harold was sort of short, so he put his cigs under my cap and hung onto my shoulder as we crossed back over. The water came up to my chin in some areas and Harold had to jump up now and then for air. A big gator suddenly appeared going downstream, so I stopped to let him go by. Harold jumped up and ask what I stopped for, saw the big gator and got quiet. There we stood holding our bows and wallets up in the air, watching El Legarto go by. Guess you could say, I'm not scared of anything in the woods. But in town or city, it's a different story.


----------



## Researcher31726

Son said:
			
		

> But in town or city, it's a different story.



Different kinda spooks in the city, Mr. Son!
Sue


----------



## dutchman

Researcher31726 said:
			
		

> Different kinda spooks in the city, Mr. Son!
> Sue



Ain't that the truth!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man

LJay said:
			
		

> Told ya'll about ol' Bigfoot, Swampdemon, Black Panthers. All that stuff is TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!


He found that out when he got access to the top secret mod forum.


----------



## BuckSlayer

I've been bow hunting by myself in the mountains, and heard stuff walking around the tent at night. I never was scared, but then I did have a 45 auto in the tent with me.


----------



## dutchman

This is one of the best (funniest) threads on this entire board.


----------



## Researcher31726

dutchman said:
			
		

> This is one of the best (funniest) threads on this entire board.



Yep, this is one we need to keep going.
Sue


----------



## the HEED!

WENDIGO


----------



## dutchman

Researcher31726 said:
			
		

> Yep, this is one we need to keep going.
> Sue



I have been trying, Sue.


----------



## Researcher31726

Thanks, dutch. Maybe I can come up with some stories to share, too.
Sue


----------



## FX Jenkins

Comes back to the ole addage, what goes in , must come out...

I try to avoid the stephen king - Friday 13th kinda stuff, you may can rationalize it as just entertainment while your watching it on TV, but then when you do find yourself in the middle of nowhere in crunchy leaves, dark shadows and stirring wind, the brain trys to go back to the same filling cabinet for relative information, and bam, the drawer upons up on its own....


----------



## FX Jenkins

what was that movie that was on sci-fi the other night? 

Wrong Turn .... bout the guy who crashes his mustang into the back of land rover and strands himself with some 20 something YO's way back down a dirt road and a barbed wire weilding mtn man starts stalking and dismembering them one by one....

I mean, what is the deal, all the mtn men I know would give you the shirt off their hairy back and invite you in for a warm bowl of squirel dumplins....


----------



## fulldraw74

FX Jenkins said:
			
		

> what was that movie that was on sci-fi the other night?
> 
> Wrong Turn .... bout the guy who crashes his mustang into the back of land rover and strands himself with some 20 something YO's way back down a dirt road and a barbed wire weilding mtn man starts stalking and dismembering them one by one....
> 
> I mean, what is the deal, all the mtn men I know would give you the shirt off their hairy back and invite you in for a warm bowl of squirel dumplins....




And how often to you see women who look like that stranded in the middle of nowhere?


----------



## bradpatt03

> Wrong Turn .... bout the guy who crashes his mustang into the back of land rover and strands himself with some 20 something YO's way back down a dirt road and a barbed wire weilding mtn man starts stalking and dismembering them one by one....
> 
> I mean, what is the deal, all the mtn men I know would give you the shirt off their hairy back and invite you in for a warm bowl of squirel dumplins....



 yea but i don't think these guys were quite normal...

if you liked that movie you should go see "The Hill Have Eyes" (i think that's what its called)

same concept...much scarier


----------



## FX Jenkins

fulldraw74 said:
			
		

> And how often to you see women who look like that stranded in the middle of nowhere?



Yea really,
   Only when my wife goes hiking with me ....

But for all you wishful thinkers out there, no matter how many hours you sit in the stand, Tiffany Lakosky's twin sister will never be coming round the mtn with a sprained ankle....


----------



## dutchman

I'm pretty sure that 'ol Windigo is still at large...


----------



## Nicodemus

dutchman said:


> I'm pretty sure that 'ol Windigo is still at large...



He is. I found some sign yesterday.................


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

*Sittin here at the computer,I got a whiff of some rotten*

Smell,then realized it was the jimbalaya I ate for supper.Shore was good.


----------



## dutchman

As long as you're sittin' at the computer smelling that smell, it's OK. Ol' Windigo don't much like coming into the house.


----------



## stev

I will say one thing 300wsm mag will drop anything on earth.


----------



## dale

while hunting in Dawson Forest , my brother had Windigo , but we think it was the two bowls of chilie he ate at lunch


----------



## WSB

Please no more scary stories guys. The trac I hunt in Banks county has a old family graveyard on it, and tonight I was hunting and it went to raining and I didn't have my rainsuit so I decided to get down,  when I got to the road it stopped so I decided to look around a little bit. I found a white oak dropping acorns, in the graveyard. There are deer trails coming through it and is covered in deer sign. I hung a stand right by the old rock wall that surounds it. So for my mental health , don't tell anymore of these stories.


----------



## chambers270

That is some crazy stuff. I have been scared many times in the woods. Last week I walked up on a sow with 3 cubs in the dark! Man talk about scary.  I have walked up on a herd of hogs in the woods, almost stepped on snakes etc.

But I am way more scared of some idiot emptying 3 clips into the bushes in the dark. All the times I got scared I had a gun ready but never fired a shot. ANY person that goes into the woods should not pull the trigger on anything they have not identified. 

The worst I have ever been scared is when last year we went on vacation in Atlanta. I live in a county with 2 red lights and that is about it. So I am by no means a city person. Well the person who made the reservations was very cheap so when we get off of the Interstate to the hotel we notice it is projects. We pass countless hookers/ drug dealers standing on the street and pull into our hotel right next to a nude bar. It is a dark cheap looking hotel with working girls/thugs standing oputside of it and I dont have any firearm with me! While they are talking to the manager we hear sonebody yelling stay right there the cops are on the way. So we all decided to cancel this and move on down the road to another exit. When we get to the next hotel the lady at the counter tells us she used to work at that one and that they have had a few different people killed in the hotel rooms. She told us that the only people that used it were hookers, drug users and mislead tourists like ourselves.

You talk about scared, I would have much rather stayed the night in the woods without a weapon that to stay in that crack hotel!

Chris
And I carry my pistol everywhere now!!!


----------



## chambers270

I am about to go pour out some corn for Wendigo, got to keep his energy up since he chases people all over North America. But I am carrying my pistol just in case his rotten meat breath self trys to take a bite out of me.

Chris


----------



## huntone

Ya'll ever hear of the trail of tears? Some things don't go away, they just keep reminding you,"You're not alone."


----------



## Shotgun Shooter

One day a man was walking in the woods when he got lost. For two days he roamed around trying to find a way out. He had not eaten anything during this period and was famished. Over on a rock ledge he spotted a bald eagle, killed it, and started to eat it. Surprisingly a couple of park rangers happen to find him at that moment, and arrested him for killing an endangered species. At court, he plead innocent to the charges against him claiming that if he didn't eat the bald eagle he would have died from starvation. The judge ruled in his favor. In the judges closing statement he asked the man, "I would like you to tell me something before I let you go. I have never eaten a bald eagle, nor ever plan on it. What did it taste like?" The man answered, "Well, it tasted like a cross between a whooping crane and a spotted owl."


----------



## doenightmare

From the BFRO site - very wild bigfoot story.

YEAR: 1985

SEASON: Summer

MONTH: September

STATE: Georgia

COUNTY: Fannin County

LOCATION DETAILS: The location was northwest of Dalonega, Ga about 5-6 miles in the Chatahoochee Forest, 4 miles north of Camp Darby [Camp Frank D. Merrill] (US Army Ranger training camp). [The crash site is in the Blue Ridge Wildlife Refuge] The main N - S Park access (dirt and gravel) road was about two miles from the location. The Park starts about 1/2 mile north of Camp Darby and the access road is the road from Darby into the Park - follow this road for about 2 miles and take the right (north) fork. About 2-3 miles north of the fork and on the west side of the road is a large mountain (I dont know the name of it, and was probably only known as a number on the military maps, however I do not recall what it is) the incident occured near a ridge, about 1/3 of the way up mountain. If I had a military map of the area I could show you the exact location.


NEAREST TOWN: Dalonega

NEAREST ROAD: state park access road about 2 miles away 

OBSERVED: [Prefatory Note 1: Some, but not all, of the grammar, spelling and structure from the original submission was edited for clarity. Usually we don't do this at all, to preserve the "voice" of the witness, but it was necessary in this case due to the length of the report, and by the request of the witnesses after he re-read his report online.]

[Prefatory Note 2: The few statements and insertions shown in brackets [like this] were added by the investigator, and were based on statements of the witness in the interviews. They are inserted at the relevant points of the narative to give a clear picture of the events described.]

[Prefatory Note 3: The recent information gathered (November 11, 2004) can be found at the bottom of the report.]

Here is the story from witness David K.:

"In 1985 I was assigned as a Military Policeman to the US Army Garrison at Fort McPhearson, Ga.(Atlanta). We recieved a alert for my squad to go and secure the crash site of an AH-1 (Cobra) helicopter that belonged to the Texas Army National Guard that crashed in the Chatahoochee Forest, North of the Ranger Camp. 

We were helicoptered into the ranger camp with our gear and we boarded a "Duece" (2 1/2 ton truck) for the ride to the crash site.

We made it to within about 1/4 mile of the site and had to carry our gear in. 

We relieved the Rangers that were guarding the site (the crash occured about 12 hrs earlier) and set up camp. Our job was to keep people out of the area (curiosity seekers, news people, etc.) until the crash investigation team arrived and took over. 

The crash site was small, about 100 feet by 30 feet because the Cobra crashed in one piece and then burned, so the whole area had that fuel smell and that "burned flesh" smell. 

The photos below are from the official accident investigation report. It is uncertain whether these photos were taken the day before or the day after the animal encounter.

The accident investigation report was obtained by Larry Lesh, MSgt, USAF (Retired)

Click on these images for larger versions.










We set up camp adjacent to the wreckage about 50 feet away and posted our guard shifts. (I will not name complete names here because of 2 reasons, 1. some of the people involved refused to even talk about it afterward. 2. I do not know where they are today.) 

My squad consisted of 5 men:

SGT Ken R. - Patrol Supervisor (NCOIC) 
SPC Rodney T. - MP 
SPC Shaun N. - MP 
PFC Tim A. - MP 
PFC David K. (Me)-MP 

We finally got the camp set around 6:00 pm and the sun was going down. A large fire was built in our perimeter (which was pretty stupid in retrospect due to the large amount of fuel on the ground from the crash) and had set 4 hour shifts. Myself and SPC Shaun N were on the second shift (10:00 pm-2:00 am) we finally racked out about 8:00pm to get some shut-eye. 

Around 10:00 pm I woke to the most god awful howl/scream you could imagine and when I looked at SGT Ken R, SPC Rodney T and PFC Tim A, you would have thought that they saw a ghost! All three had their 45's out (we were armed with [45's] with two 6 round magazines) cocked, locked and ready to rock!

All were visibly shaken. Myself and SPC Shaun N got up and asked what the pinkiepinkiepinkiepinkie was that, the only answer we got was another howl/scream that was about 50 feet to our east (from the direction of the wreckage) at which time SGT Ken R started dousing the fire from a 5 gallon water can and then told us to spread out online. He told us to keep our flashlights off until he told us and then told us to move out to the wreckage keeping online. His words were "If these locals wanna F*** with the Army then lets give em what they want." 

At this point as we started to move out I could hear metal being pulled, thrown and moved around at the crash site and I kept looking for a light down there as I was moving. About 30 feet away SGT Ken R turned on his mag-lite and what I saw scared the S*** out of me: 3 creatures were there among the wreckage and they were not bears! the closest one (about 10 feet away) was holding a piece of metal from the heicopter and stood on 2 legs at least 7 1/2 feet tall, covered in hair except for the face, which looked like a chimp, the one behind him(15 feet away) was dragging part of the pilot's body from the wreckage, he (or she) was larger than the first one, however it was stooped while dragging the body. My estimate was over 8 feet tall with the same facial features. I only saw the 3rd one briefly 40 feet away as it was fleeing. 

SPC Rodney T. was the first one to fire [after dropping the only flashlight] which sent everyone into "Dodge City" mode [basically shooting everywhere]. 

[Important detail from the interview: The flashlight was dropped before the first round was fired, so none of the rounds fired were aimed precisely at the animals. These soldiers were shooting in the dark. ]

After SGT Ken R. got everyone to stop shooting and got us calmed down (yea right!) we reloaded a fresh clip and circled the wagons so to speak. This all lasted about 20 min from start (when I heard the scream) to finish (when we stopped firing) however we stayed locked and loaded till sunrise and did not move from our 360 at the wreckage. 

Around 6:00 it started getting light, so we moved out to see if we killed one of the creatures or could at least get a bloodtrail. We found no creature bodies or bloodtrails. 

The crash invesigators arrived at 8:00 am and we said nothing to them (upon agreement) and we left and returned to Fort McPhearson. 

When I think about that night I really get the "Willies" about what I saw and as I said earlier some of the guys with me absolutely refused to talk about it. I honestly think (looking back on this) that these creatures ment us no harm - they were only scavaging. I think they may have smelled the burned bodies in the same way you can smell someone bar-b-quing, how good it smells? They sensed a free meal - even though we were 50 feet away - and were willing to take the risk. 

The howl/scream? one of the creatures calling the others to his find. I have only talked to 2 other people about this and because I am still in the military (though I am no longer an MP) I wish to remain unknown to the public - at least until I retire (in 4 years). As an investigator you are free to contact me any time and I will answer any of your questions that I can.

OTHER WITNESSES: 5 total witnesses involved 2 were sleeping - (myself and SPC Shaun N.) 3 were guarding - (SGT Ken R., SPC Rodney T., PFC Tim A.)

TIME AND CONDITIONS: 10:00-11:00 pm Light Conditions: dark but clear Weather: clear and about 60 degrees 


ENVIRONMENT: Geography: mountain terrain (by Georgia standards) with elevations around 3000 feet (highest peak in the area). It has many fast flowing creeks and streams with deep beds. The terrain tends to be very steep in most places with lots of gullies and draws.

Heavily wooded with areas of clearcut. underbrush is thick with lots of deadfalls. Virgin forest and 2nd generation forest about 50 / 50. Mostly Oak and Pine, some Walnut and a few Elm. Blackberries and wild plums abound. Enviorment of Encounter Area: 2nd generation hardwood forest (about 20-30 yrs old) and thick underbrush (oak scrub) about 200 meters (175 yards) from the edge of virgin timber (hardwood) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Follow-up investigation report by BFRO Investigator Matthew Moneymaker:

Primary BFRO investigators: Matt Moneymaker and Army Ranger Instructor Carl J.

Matt Moneymaker spoke with the witness David K. by phone from Korea. Carl J. was able to confirm that there was a helicopter crash with fatalities at the described location in 1985. 

If you are one of the other witnesses mentioned in the report, please contact via the comments submission form. You'll find a link to it on the Submit-a-report page, which is linked to the homepage. Here is the URL: http://www.bfro.net/GDB/comments.asp.

Witness David K. and Ranger Instructor Carl J. would both like to speak with you about the incident. 

This an animal observation case, not a criminal case. You have nothing to worry about by coming forward. No reasonable person is going to suggest that five MP witnesses are all crazy. As the first witness noted, this database puts your encounter in the proper context. You're not the only one who has seen these animals. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q&A with witness David K.

Q: How did David K.'s group explain the missing ammunition when they returned? 

A: To answer the question about the rounds, ask any MP and he will tell you that he carries his own [small arms] rounds. As a matter of fact most Infantry do too! My section had their own rounds and that is what we used. We had planned to do some [target practice] while we were there.

Q: How did they explain to the crash investigation team that the pilot's remains had been removed from the wreckage? The point of that being that the scene was to supposed to be kept undisturbed until the investigators arrived. 

A: In the interview David K. mentioned that the only time his unit worried about others learning what happened was the following morning. Soon after the investigators arrived they started shouting and asking how and why the remains were outside the wreckage. David said his unit was very nervous at that moment. They could only shrug it off. 

It's important to keep in mind that the MP unit's order were not to keep the site completely undisturbed. Their instructions were to "keep people away from the crash site." They camped at a spot where they would be able to deter people approaching from the nearest road. They didn't need to camp right next to wreckage.

Q: Can David K. explain why none of the three creatures were hit at such close range although many rounds were fired?

A: David never said that none of the creatures were hit. All he knew was that his unit didn't find any dead animals the next morning, nor did they find a blood trail. That does not mean that none were hit. He doesn't know one way or the other on that.

On the phone he explained that as the guys approached the wreckage, they were holding their guns and only one was holding a flashlight -- the sergeant. After the sgt and the rest of the unit got a good look at the animals in the flashlight beam, the sgt dropped the flashlight to go for his gun. So they were all suddenly laying down panicky cover fire blindly in the dark. If the animals were already starting to flee, the MPs could have easily missed them.

As David K. said on the phone, all his guys were trying to do at that moment was stop the animals from dragging away the remains. Their response definitely accomplished that, regardless of the surprise factor. 

Q: Was it possible the wreckage was hit? Wouldn't bullet holes have raised questions? 

A: Visible bullet holes in the wreckage would probably have raised questions among investigators. I assume David K. would have mentioned it if his unit had been called back and questioned about that later. Considering that he didn't mention that I can assume 1) they weren't called back and questioned about that, and thus 2) there were no bullet holes in the wreckage, and thus 3) they probably weren't firing toward the wreckage.


----------



## hnter270

does woody mount this backwards walkin meat smelling dude...or bigfoot.


----------



## Woody

hnter270 said:


> does woody mount this backwards walkin meat smelling dude...or bigfoot.




When Pigs fly. ----------- they might be like Skeeters?

Kill one ----- and fifty comes to the Funeral.


----------



## 243Savage

Woody said:


> When Pigs fly. ----------- they might be like Skeeters?
> 
> Kill one ----- and fifty comes to the Funeral.


----------



## dutchman

chambers270 said:


> I am about to go pour out some corn for Wendigo, got to keep his energy up since he chases people all over North America. But I am carrying my pistol just in case his rotten meat breath self trys to take a bite out of me.
> 
> Chris



Chambers, he don't eat corn...


----------



## kbotta

Those look like the stories off of Michigan-sportsman.com
??
KB
They were really funny last year. People were freaking out


----------



## letsgohuntin

fishing technician said:


> I thought I would share this experience I had one time years ago. Back when I was a teen I use to do alot of trapping in the winter. This was back in the mid 70's when furs would bring a good bit of money. Anyway one of those winter days I will never forget I was running a trapline up a creek for muskrats and minks. It had been in the teens and 20's that week extremely cold with ice in the creeks. I came up on this sandbar and found large human bare foot prints in the sand. They were fresh, maybe a day old. This was in bottom land that was so thick you could not walk thru it full of briars and such. Maybe somebody decided to go barfoot in the coldest part of winter in the middle of nowhere, I don't know. Its just strange to find something like that.




That would be a freaky find!

Man that Bigfoot story was intense!!


----------



## dutchman

Hunted the entire turkey season and not one sighting (or smelling) of ol' Windigo!


----------



## WSB

I got a story from the last of this deer season, it's more funny than scary. As I mentioned in a earlier post Where I hunt in Banks county there is a old growed up grave yard with alot of gravemarkers much of them just stones. There are two though that are ingraved and nearly as tall as I am. Well I had wondered what was ingraved on them and one evening I decided when I climed down I was going to take a look. At dark I climbed down and got my stuff together and realized  I had left my big flashlight in the truck so I got my stilest pen light and made my way to the first marker and ingraved on it was the little girls name, she was nine years old and she had passed away in 1888. I don't remember the date other than the year or her first name but her last was Parker. So I made my way to the secound and had to get down on my left knee to read the ingraving and I don't remember the date or the first name but the lady was also a Parker. As I was looking at the dates and figuring in my head how old she was it felt like something had grabbed me on my left leg right above my knee, to me it felt like fingers and that they opening and closing trying to get a hold on my pants leg! Now remember I am kneling on a grave in the dark with a pen light, now I didn't scream like a little girl but I might of hollored a little bit. I went to jump up and lost my balance and fell back on my butt and kinda pushed myself back from the grave. Then I realized I still had the feeling on my leg, so I stood up and then I remembered that I had my cell phone in my pocket and it was set on vibrate. I answered and it was my son wanting me to pick him up a hamburger on my way home.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

These stories will give you the heebee-jeebees. I just remember that I have a gun and that humans are at the top of the food chain. Bowhunting sucks....can't shoot a bow in the dark to easily....


----------



## lastofthebreed

*Spooky Stuff*

Back when I was a teenager, I had a couple of old redbone hounds I hunted with.  Afer hunting season opened in the fall of the year, I would get out of school on Friday, rush home, grab a bite to eat, change clothes and high tail it to the woods with my dogs to get in a good nights hunting.  Now these ole dogs would tree anything that would tree.  I can't begin to tell you the number of 'possums and coons we brought home.

Anyways, the night I'm telling you about we had been hunting for awhile and it was getting on towards midnight.  My dogs struck and took off up side the mountain on the trail of something.  I figured it wouldn't be long until whatever it was would tree 'cause the dogs were just going crazy - I could hear whatever they were after running in the leaves.

Suddenly the dogs just shut up, not a peep out of them.  I mean the woods got so quiet you could hear a pin drop.  Kinda made the hair on my neck stand up for everything to get so still so sudden like.

After about 5 minutes I could hear something coming towards me.  Turned out to be my dogs, they came back and curled up at my feet and no amount of yelling or threatening could get them to leave.

I didn't know then about the better part of valor being discretion but I did know it was time for me and the dogs to git on home - this hunt was over.  I still wonder what caused my dogs to react the way they did that night.  My daddy said it was probably somebody else in the woods and my dogs were afraid of whoever it was.


----------



## Beehaw

The very first story says the guy that was involved won't even talk about it.  

Then who told the story the first time?


----------



## Researcher31726

lastofthebreed said:


> My daddy said it was probably somebody else in the woods and my dogs were afraid of whoever it was. QUOTE]
> 
> Last,
> 
> That reminds me of a story that one of my LEO buddies heard at K-9 training school.  This deputy with his K-9 partner were patrolling and got a call about a bust where one of the suspects had escaped.  The dog picked up the scent right off the bat...Chased/tracked the guy on foot for  awhile through different neighborhoods and yards, back towards the business section of town.  As they were approaching the back door of this one building, the dog suddenly put the brakes on and wouldn't go any further.  No matter what.  The deputy looked around and realized where they were.  Come to find out, it was the vet's!
> 
> Could that have been their vet they saw in the woods?
> 
> Just kidding about the vet.
> 
> Sometimes I wish our sidekicks could tell us in plain English what they see and hear and know....
> Maybe that wouldn't be too good, sometimes either...
> 
> Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Quailchaser,
I was just re-reading some of the stories you posted on this thread.
OhOh, I'm getting a cold finger down my back and chill bumps on my arms.. 
.Waitaminute! Whew! I've got the AC thermostat set too low! 
Sue


----------



## jneil

What's scary are these guys up in their tree stands while I'm still hunting barefoot, covered with rotten meat to cover my scent.


----------



## 7mm mag 06

yea im glad i have plenty of time before deer season to forget about all of this stuff, some preety creepy stories


----------



## dutchman

7mm mag 06 said:


> yea im glad i have plenty of time before deer season to forget about all of this stuff, some preety creepy stories



Oh, don't worry about that. It'll find it's way to the top of the pile by then. You can count on that!


----------



## LJay

Well, say you deep in the woods . You are carrying on of the most advanced hipower firearms evermade , backup up with various lights kniveds and god know what else. 




What's to be skeeered of!!!!!!!


----------



## 60Grit

LJay said:


> Well, say you deep in the woods . You are carrying on of the most advanced hipower firearms evermade , backup up with various lights kniveds and god know what else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to be skeeered of!!!!!!!


 
My wife, finding out I am in the woods hunting, instead of at work.....


----------



## dutchman

scooter1 said:


> My wife, finding out I am in the woods hunting, instead of at work.....



Or her finding out how much $$$ you have tied up in all of that hunting gear!


----------



## Rich Kaminski

I think you guys have made some enemies that you believe they would like to harm you. It's your imagination. The only footsteps that always walk beside you are those of God. So be thankful that your best friend and protector is always with you.
The only Windego I have ever heard in the forest is the one that comes out the back of my pantstogo.


----------



## Dub




----------



## olcowman

I gotta jump in here on this one!

I figure bigfoot or one of them wendigo thangs (I thought that was what yankees drove to florida to spend the winter) would probably scare a feller to death if they jumped out on him in the dark. But I am here to testify, they aint nothing like stumbling through some mid GA woods, about 5:30am with a 99cent Wallyworld key chain flashlight with near dead batteries, and walking into a covey of quail and having the whole bunch flush between your legs. The upside is you realize your vertical leap and 40 yard dash speed is incredibly higher and faster than you thought at your age. The downsides are they don't don't manufacture an 'odor control' product quite powerful enough to cover up that accident you just dropped in your new realtree overalls and anyhow you aint gonna hit nothing as your gun and scope seperated from each after being thrown the 30 or so feet through the woods following this little event. Heck, in about 10 seconds I realized what I had walked into, but by that time it was all over with. 

One other kinda of weird experience that has maybe happened to somebody else. I went out late one night after a feller had called me and said he had made a poor shot on a good buck, there on the farm, and had found some substantial evidence that it was a mortal wound, but couldn't work out the trail. He had given up and after thinking about it a while I decided to drive over and just have a go at it myself, seeing how he was a city boy and all I thought maybe I might could see something he missed.

 Anyhow, bout 11pm I am in the thicket that they throwed Brer' Rabbit in, on my hands and knees with a little mag lite in my mouth and a 22 pistol stuck in the back of my britches (hard to get to in this tangled mess) and all of a sudden I start hearing stuff in here with me. All around me, shuffling kinda steps, scurrying around sounds, and plain old creeping up on me noises. I shine the light all around me and even speak aloud and they just quieten down a few seconds and start back up. I decided to cut out the light a second and see what happens...and in that second it sounded like they made a dead rush at me. 

I lit back up and executed a rapid reverse from the thicket, reached me a standing up spot and drew my pistol. I was a little freaked out but not panicky, just real nervous, the whole time thinking thru a list in my head of just what was messing with me. (Bigffoot/wendigo were not on it, back then thank the Lord) Cats, yotes, hogs, some of them mean lepercons from that scary movie I saw the weekend before,(yeah I'm shamed, but it only popped up briefly) and nothing really added up. I finally got up enough nerve and and cut the lite off and let em get real close and flipped it on ready to shoot six rounds and run, until I realized I was being stalked by armidillos. I don't know why, but they were at least 4 or 5 for sure that I eyeballed and might have been a 100 for all I know. When I tried to get back to trailing a couple of em got within arms reach of me in the thicket, lite or no lite. 

I quit that night and went to the house, I realized I didn't know much about them things (i heard once they carry leprocy like in the Old Testament) and anyhow I thought their natural habitat was on the side of the road laying on their backs? I was pretty sure they weren't human flesh eaters, but heck I never heard they'd pack up and follow a feller either. Maybe they was attracted to the light (makes sense cause they sure like the highway seems like) or maybe they were in the rut and thought I was a big old mate crawling around in there (??female armadillo?? doe?hen?sow?) I don't know but I still don't like em, maybe some of these Bigfeets and Winnabegos thats moving in on us will find out these things taste like chicken (a Mexican feller told me that) and start thinning these creepy critters down some!

I hope I aint scared none of ya'll out of the woods with these tales. Any armadillo experts out there to explain what was going on?


----------



## weakie

I ran across this article and had to post it. It was on 
http://paranormal.about.com/library/blstory_june03_25.htm:hair: 



Your True Tales
June 2003 – Page 25

What Does an Astronaut Do in the Woods?
by James W.

I am not certain just when this event happened, but I would say in the early 1980s perhaps. This story was related to me by a man I worked for in the '80s, Mike D. Some background: Mike D. is a former paratrooper with the 101st Airborne, and the men he was with when this event happened were veterans as well. In other words, these men did not frighten easily and were hunters as well as former soldiers. And while they were hunting is where this event happened.

Mike and about four other men leased a vacant cabin on a farm in south Georgia and the surrounding woodland from a farmer, and they used this land and cabin for hunting deer. They usually split up for the deer hunting, and each man had a deer-stand where they spent time waiting for deer. Toward dusk, Mike came back to the cabin and a couple of the other hunters were already in also. But a few minutes later, the last two men entered the cabin, both very agitated (read: scared). Remember, these were veteran soldiers and hunters. Initially they refused to talk about what had frightened them, but under pressure, they relented and told this story:

As the two men made their way back to the cabin in the gathering dusk, it was still light enough to see the trail. At one point, they joined up and walked together, talking. Suddenly, from behind a large tree on the right directly in front of them, a figured walked onto the path not more that a dozen feet away. The figure was, they swore, an astronaut: Silver space-suit, visored helmet, everything...

The two hunters stopped and stared. The "astronaut" also stopped and looked at them. The moment hung there and at least 15 or 20 seconds passed. Then the "astronaut" turned and stepped back behind the tree. The hunters, flabberghasted at what they had seen, didn't move for perhaps another five seconds, then, screwing up their courage, they ran to the tree, rifles at the ready. They looked behind the tree, and saw nothing. In fact the foliage and underbrush were quite thick, so anyone walking would have had a slow go and have been making a lot of racket from pushing limbs aside. And in five seconds, it would have been impossible for someone to walk out of sight. But the "astronaut" - or whatever - was gone.

The two men ran the rest of the way to the cabin. After telling their story, they were teased quite a bit by their companions, but Mike said that these two brave veterans slept with their rifles close to them that night.

The next morning they all went and checked the place where the "astronaut" had appeared, but found no traces - no foot prints, no bent or broken limbs on the foliage, or places were a practical-joker could hide, either on the ground or up a tree.


----------



## Researcher31726

Astronaut story is interesting...time travel/parallel dimensions...all sorts of explanations from that point of view!
Sue


----------



## cotton top

Ain't none as funny as what ole mr bowhunter had to say bout his encounter. Man!!  I'm still laughing to my self everytime I think of it.
This has been good!!!!. I gotta go to bed  Good nite.


----------



## chinquapin

wow that made my hair stand up i've heard foosteps and had a buddy empty his rifle into the night before the footsteps stopped after that and nothing was there the next day we checked  what's even crazier the next time we went in those woods early in the morning there was a white blob appeared in the trees ahead of us and kinda kept a head of us and then finally dissappeared it was crazy my hair just stood back up typing that


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

An astronaut? Now that's weird...


----------



## WSB

I was drinking a Pepsi today, one of the new cans that have differnt designs and pics on it, and what did it have on it, but a pic of a forest with a astronaut looking around a tree!


----------



## gpigate

seriously the wrong time for my cat to come hauling idiotidiotidiot out from under the recliner with ball.   need me some of those astronaut panties.

all that reminds me of that blair witch project movie.


----------



## Incawoodsman

Wow, the 1st story was pretty scary, with the rotten flesh and all.

  Once I went camping a the Mayo Lock and dam. I went camping alone in the primitive section, there was also a man and his son camping there too, so I was not completely isolated. Anyhow I was sleeping pretty good in my tent when I woke up at about 4 in the morning. I remember waking up because there were these 2 owls hooting really loud, and really close to the tent. I thought it was odd, sounded like they were having a hooting contest or something, nothing scary, but annoying.

  This went on for about 5 minutes when out of no where this blood curdling cry came out of the woods, sounded like sorta like a woman screaming at the top of her, but with more of a raspy sound, definitely was not human though, it was a crazy sort of scream, full of anger, really raspy. Anyhow that shut up everything in the woods, no owl hoots, no crickets, no frogs, no nothing. That was all though. I heard nothing moving in the woods, and no follow up scream. Took me about a good hour before I fell back asleep.
 I asked the man and his son if they heard the scream, but they said they slept peacefully throughout the night. That was creepy, but I couldn't imagine how much more scared I would have been if those other people would not have been there.

  I also found this, actually makes it a bit more scary then I imagined, this is a description of the windego according to Wikipeida

"The Weendigo was gaunt to the point of emaciation, its desiccated skin pulled tautly over its bones. With its bones pushing out against its skin, its complexion the ash gray of death, and its eyes pushed back deep into their sockets, the Weendigo looked like a gaunt skeleton recently disenterred from the grave. What lips it had were tattered and bloody [....] Unclean and suffering from suppurations of the flesh, the Weendigo gave off a strange and eerie odor of decay and decomposition, of death and corruption."

 Sounds like what that guy saw when he was up in the tree. "Shiver"


----------



## Incawoodsman

Oh yes,

   And you know that Teddy Roosevelt also encountered a bigfoot, yes the president, rough rider, etc...


 Here is his story.

http://www.skookumquest.com/sasquatch/skookum_encounters_teddy.htm


----------



## Researcher31726

Inca,
Thanks for reminding us about that!
Sue


----------



## dutchman

Wouldn't want to bow season to get started without a reminder to be on the lookout for Ol' Windigo.


----------



## 98RIDE

*Owls and deer...*

How 'bout walking alone at 4:30 in morning with bad batteries in flashlight, and not seeing the hoot owl at ear level on tree branch..You guessed it. That blankety blank owl let out a big "HOO HOO" just as I passed...OUT!

OR...walking out at dark in evening and have deer blow as you pass within 10 yds...I think they do that on purpose and then gather to laugh at us....


----------



## FX Jenkins

98RIDE said:


> OR...walking out at dark in evening and have deer blow as you pass within 10 yds...I think they do that on purpose and then gather to laugh at us....




I know the feeling

There are those that admit they get a little skeert in situations like that.... and those that lie...


----------



## displacedhntr

I had a deer let me get within a few yards last year using a red lens light.  Dang eyes glow red back at you.  


Ol Dutch had to make sure everyone is jumpy opening morning didn't you.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

Ok Dutchman remind me not to look at any of your posts EVER!  i was excited about next weekend till now. i can guarantee a deer will walk up behind me and i will be absolutely FREAKING OUT im gonna think its one of them haint big windingo footed womboogied demons!!! I aint even gonna lie them first 2 stories got me SCUUREDDDD Maybe it came up out of an old well hole 


and i was just sayin to myself that i should NOT open this thread because i won't like it at all  i was right
i aint even gonna lie to ya'll... i'd be prayin so hard my hands would be raw from claspin em so tight



and another thing.. backwards footprints? what if this piece of rotten meat was just walking backwards... maybe he smelled perfume and got scared... and just backeeeed away slowley  and he was whispering to reassure himself that he was alone! go fig... he wasn't either!


----------



## FireDoc

incawoodsman, the scream you most likely heard was that of a mountain lion. they sound just like a woman screaming when they are mad.


----------



## Otis

wonder if 'ol  windigo is out there counting the days down til Saturday morning...bow hunters...what do you carry for a sidearm?


----------



## firebreather

it's plain and simple i'm top of the chain and if i caint take it out with mr 357 mag pistol then  yea tho i walk thru the valley of the shadow of  death i will fear no evil.............


----------



## seaweaver

I just wanted to say...
I ain't reading any of this...I think I read this stuff last year or the year before and.....

well lets just say I'm over it. just like I got over Jaws...but i ain't watching it again either. I make my insurance money diving on boats, and my terrestrial fun in the woods..

Nope Never again.


cw


----------



## 7mm mag 06

dutchman said:


> Oh, don't worry about that. It'll find it's way to the top of the pile by then. You can count on that!



just like you said, its back on top of the pile, great now its all coming back


----------



## flyingt

*wATCH THE bLAIR wITCH pROJECT*

If you think these stories are scary then go watch the blair witch project and tell me you don't sit there and shiver everytime the woods go quiet.  If you saw the movie then you will understand this story.
   I was sitting on the ground up in the Chattahochee national forest and it was still jet black outside. As I sat there I could hear what sounded like rocks hitting each other off in the distance. This continued for at least 15 minutes until the sun starting lighting up the black blue sky.
  Im just glad I didn't find any sticks wrapped together with a chewy treat inside.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

flyingt said:


> Im just glad I didn't find any sticks wrapped together with a chewy treat inside.



 its been a while since ive seen the BWP... could i get a refresher on that one?


----------



## Nicodemus

boo........


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin




----------



## MCBUCK

I have read with great intrest all of these stories and came to one conclusion................YOU'RE ALL NUTS


----------



## dutchman

Maybe so, but we're a lot more careful these days, what with ol' Windego is roaming about and all...


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

ttt buddies


----------



## Wiskey_33

For a while I thought it was cold in my office, but it was these stories giving me the chills...crazy stuff....


----------



## dslary

Well, this does explain what I saw last weekend.  My stand is on top of a high ridge that overlooks a portion of my club and 2 other clubs.  I got in the stand about an hour before daylight on Saturday morning and settled in to wait for daylight.  About 1/2 hour before daylight, I look out over the terrain and saw about a dozen lights flailing though the woods running in all directions as if lucifer himself was after the poor souls.  No one in my camp or the other camps would admit to knowing anything about it but I can tell you that there were several sets of camo handing up to dry after having received a fresh washing.  So there absolutely must be more than 1 Wendingo.  Is it Wendingoes or Wendingos?


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

dslary said:


> Is it Wendingoes or Wendingos?



 i dont really know... i hope i never have to spell it out in a note carved into the tree with my broadhead as one approaches to take me away


----------



## dutchman

dslary said:


> Well, this does explain what I saw last weekend.  My stand is on top of a high ridge that overlooks a portion of my club and 2 other clubs.  I got in the stand about an hour before daylight on Saturday morning and settled in to wait for daylight.  About 1/2 hour before daylight, I look out over the terrain and saw about a dozen lights flailing though the woods running in all directions as if lucifer himself was after the poor souls.  No one in my camp or the other camps would admit to knowing anything about it but I can tell you that there were several sets of camo handing up to dry after having received a fresh washing.  So there absolutely must be more than 1 Wendingo.  Is it Wendingoes or Wendingos?




Uh oh. They're multiplying...


----------



## Gone Fishin

2 Stories:
First - I was 16 and hunting the swamp (between Chassahowitzka FL and Pine Island) with my girl friend's step father, half brother and a few others.  We left well before light and had walked ~3/4 mile thru saw grass, mud, and swamp.  We dropped off the first guy, then my girl friends brother dropped me off next to the old RR bed and I sat on an old giant cypress stump.  A couple of the other guys were taking the dogs the other direction.   

It was getting light and the swamp was coming to life.  The dog hadn't jumped anything yet, but I was expected to hear them running at anytime.  Then ~8:00 it happened.  A snake fell out of the limbs over my head, bounced off me and landed next to me on the stump.  It was a 12ft black mamba, disguised in a 3ft green skin.  

It wasn't a poisonous snake and after I caught my breath, I watched the snake craw off and I sat back down.  

#2 - My dad and I were archery hunting Citrus WMA, back in the days when there was a doe quota limit.  You could kill does all season until they reached their preset limits.  We were done for the morning and were walking up the old road back to the truck.  For almost no reason we both stopped in our tracks.  Neither of us heards a noise, but we both sensed something was behind us.  We both turned around and there it was, as big as life.  A horse.  

There was a horse standing there staring at us.  He follows us back to the truck, but never would get close enough for us to catch him.  It amazed me that neither of us heard the horse, but we both knew that something was there.


----------



## BirdNut

Once while hunting in Washington County Georgia, in a stand very near to a swamp overlooking a small planted patch of rye grass I was watching 3 deer feed in front on me.  All 3 snapped to attention and looked to my left, towards the swamp.  It was evening, and out of the shadows of the swamp I caught a glimpse of a bob cat, working towards my stand and the patch.  As darkness descended the cat got closer, till it became obscured by brush near my stand (within 20 yards).  It entered a thick area and I never saw it come out-it was silent.  Well, directly it was quittin time.  Still no bob cat emerged.  I waited, it got pretty dark, and I had to get out of the stand.  The ladder of the stand led down into the aforementioned brush.  This is one time I climbed down with the .270 loaded!  But no cat.  I never saw it.  It either eased out unobserved and unheard, or sat there & watched me.


----------



## jinx0760

*Pass the TP, please...*

Any more of these stories?


----------



## FX Jenkins

Last year on an elk hunt in CO...I was walking back to camp along a well used game trail.  It was just dark enough that I could see skylines and faint bolder outcroppings but the timber was nothing but blackish green shadows.. and what little moon existed was covered by clouds and just cold enough for the days sweat to chill me pretty good even though I was moving along at a brisk pace about 45 minutes from camp, I came to a point where a boulder field came down into the trail and rose steeply above to my left, on my right was thick timber...I hadn't put my headlamp on yet and didn't want to stop here to dig it out of my day pack but it was getting difficult to see where to put my feet as the last little bit of ambient light was practically gone...this was a cat ambush point if I'd ever seen one and I knew the only warning, if any, would be a set of claws launching off of a rock...the bow in my hand wouldn't prove very useful so I undid the snap on my hip knife and wrapped the lanyard around my wrist...this part of the trail became deathly quiet to where the only thing I could hear was my own footsteps and heartbeat....at this point the trail turned up and disappeared into the boulder field away from the direction of camp, and my only choice was to drop down into the timber....


----------



## BowanaLee

He`ll probably show up in info red.
Ill get it on video for you guys but be warned.
Its gonna look mighty nasty with an arrow between the eyes.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows

Once i was hunting just north of Cumming GA. near 400. It was just before sunrise, the wind shifted and i smelled something that was like thousands of dead animals. Anyone here know what that was?

Someone told me it might be Ga. protein just up the road. Mabie those folks in the story were hunting near a protein plant and heard a opossum that was too small to see that had took a dip the night before If the deer didn't get affraid of it i dang sure wouldn't be. Oh the power of the mind and the fear of the unknown


----------



## Rackbuster

*This is a true story.*

About a year or little more before my father passed (last of 97)we were coon hunting on TyTy Creek.The dogs had treed and the closest we could get was about 1/2 to 3/4 mile from them.We parked on the side of the road and started towards them.We had walked about 1/4 mile when all at once he stopped,I was hearing it also,then started back after just a few steps he stopped again.I asked him what was that,we would start walking and something sounded like 2 or 3 of them would start walking,he said he didn't know.We did this about 7 or 8 times and started whispering to each other about it must be coyotes.I had the 22 rifle and we both had a light and by this time he was walking forward and I was walking backwards with him,protecting the blind side.Every time we stopped it would and start back when we did just like some others said we would trick whatever it was and it would make an extra step.This went on until we got to within 50 to 75 yards of the dogs,I was sure glad to see them.On the way back to the truck I had my light and the 22 in one hand and the leash with our best coon dog/kill dog in the other.I had been coon hunting and deer hunting for several years on this same creek and never heard such as this before and never did after.

You could tell it ruffled my father also and he acted relieved to get back to the truck also.He was one man not to get scaired by much except for the time the dogs bayed something and they tore them a path to the dogs. Well they came out in a cemetery and the dogs had a big solid white goat cornered.He said it wasn't long before the trail they made turned into a 4 lane and chills went all up their bodies.This was when I was a youngster too young to go and he was with his cousins.


----------



## Phat Mitch

the only smell of rotting flesh and bile, is the chili and kimper snacks that i had eat-n the eve before seeping up
through my coveralls, after ripping a frippy, now that is some scurry shizzle. I saw a Chupacabre last week just before dark, stuck-em with my bow, Woody is in the process of mounting him.


----------



## FishingAddict

Bucky T said:


> Those are some pretty scary stories.
> 
> I liked them!!
> 
> I've honestly only been really scared in the woods before.  I mean really scared.
> 
> I was hunting on Redlands WMA back in 97.  I was 19 at the time and it was in November.  I got a wild hair up my you know what and decided to leave the rifle at home and take the bow.
> 
> I hunted all afternoon with no luck.  I waited till dark, climbed down, packed my climber up and begin the fairly long trek back to my truck.
> 
> I'd never been to this particular part of the WMA before and I didn't mark my trail in.  I was pretty confident I'd be able to find my way back to the road and my truck.
> 
> I was walking through some big pines.  30+ year old pines with some tall yellow grass in between the trees.  My light was a little AA Maglight and the batteries weren't fully juiced.
> 
> Suddenly I hear some noise out in front of me.  I can't see it, but it's sounds like it's running directly at me.  Then I see two little gold beads flashing in my light.  Up out of the grass, then back down into the grass, up out of the grass, back down into the grass, etc........
> 
> This thing is heading directly at me full speed.  I freeze up and I don't know what to do.  I look down at my bow, wishing I had my rifle, I look back up only to see the grass parting aside to let a big grey fox come charging out of it only feet in front of me.
> 
> Now I'm thinking, "HOLY MOLY  IT'S GOT RABIES AND IT'S COMING AFTER ME!!!!"
> 
> The gap has closed down to just feet.  It feels like everything is in slow motion, but it's only been happening for a couple of seconds.  The fox is literally only a couple of feet from me and coming at me full throttle.
> 
> Then I do it.  Yell at the top of my lungs.  It wasn't a scream, but some kind of gutteral yell at the top of my lungs.     I've never made a noise like that ever!!!
> 
> The fox jumps about 10ft into the air, does a 180 degree turn and high tails it to the next county.
> 
> Me, I stop and want to check my pants for an accident!!!
> 
> I swear, if there were any other hunters out in those woods and they heard me yell, I know I scared the you know what out of them.  I had to have sounded like someone giving a death yell out in the woods!!!
> 
> Scared the living crap out of me.
> 
> Tommy



You think you were scared?  You did not jump 10 feet like the fox!  I bet ya that fox went and passed out from shock.


----------



## woody10

This might go with what i found in the middle of nowhere on our land right around a swamp we had timber thinned and wend in it about 2 months ago and found a footprint that looked like a barefoot human track but the toes looked distinctive compared to my foot it was a little smaller than my foot ddint have a chance for a pic it rained the next day


----------



## gatormeup

******

well there went an hour and a half of my life i will never get back, at least i am @ wk, and was going hunting in am, think i will go home and hunt from the luxury of my bed with my barnett remote control, hope some biggguns on outdoor channel........will make ya think next time im in woods alone, i guarantee ya i will have me a roll of tp in backpack from now on!!!!!!!!! this is funny stuff...lol


----------



## rustvyper

It doesn't take much to get you thinking strange things when you are by yourself in the dark, deep in the woods.
Last December I took my 15yo sister hunting on my lnlaw's place. I put her in a stand at the bottom of a narrow part of field down a hill in a creek bottom.
Told her to stay put until I came & got her after shooting light unless she killed one, then head back to the house.
Well I guess I never heard her shoot, & when I went to get her it was piiiiiiitch black. I mean no moon, overcast w/just a few stars. I'm walking down this hill being loud calling, "Catherine!"
No answer, about this time big hoot owl sounds off down the hollow
Kept calling, calling, calling...I'm getting concerned now & then a bobcat screams. One of those lonely screams they do that sounds like a woman who's just found all her kids murdered. I knew that's what it was but boy did my heart jump! I was like, "cath-er-ine?" *laughs*
About that time I tripped over the doe she'd waxed & I about lost it! I was so afraid it was my sis. After I felt around (had left the flashlight in the truck at the top of the hill) & realized what it was I beat feat back to the house. She'd killed it 30 minutes into the hunt & had been yuking it up with my wife's sisters for 3 hours waiting for me & brother in law to go get it! *laughs*


----------



## dutchman

Gone Fishin said:


> A snake fell out of the limbs over my head, bounced off me and landed next to me on the stump.  It was a 12ft black mamba, disguised in a 3ft green skin.



That's pretty good!


----------



## puredrenalin

WOW, some interesting stuff....thanks!!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

we can't be gettin too far into rifle season without scarin some people outta the woods now. 

might shoot all our deer!


----------



## javelin225ho

check this out.  i am a Pa boy born and raised.....no need to feel sorry for me, im here and ain't leavin'!  

My first year in the hunting club in wilkenson county, i hunted a tripod stand back in the back end of camp.  the pigs and deer were going crazy in a little hardwood patch and worked their way down to the food plot.  i couldn't get a shot....i walked the .5 mile back to the truck and just had the heebie jeebies.....i turned to look down a firebreak when i was about 10yds from the truck and saw red eyes....i had the flashlight on it and it looked like a small deer.  i pulled the rifle up to get a better look at it in the scope.....i couldn't figure it out. it never moved for 10 seconds or so....then it turned.  it had about a 3ft tail on it...i have seen cougars up north a handfull of times and i know thats what it was....i told the guys in camp and they told me to lay off the weed....i am active air force and have never touched the stuff.  then after a couple weeks of ribbin' the club pres told me that he saw one with 4 cubs about 8 years prior....he never told a soul.....

the next year i was hunting a ladder stand by the civil war graveyard.  i heard a distinct coughing behind me....these were 20yr pines and you could see forever.....it gave me the creeps like i have never had before....i got down and started across the food plot.  about half way across i heard rustling in the thicket across the road, i pulled up and thought i saw a deer staring at me.....my scope was on 7power and it was only about 15yds away....i thought it was a deers face i was seeing.....it blinked, i shot......doe down, 7mm Mag, headshot at 15yds!

later that month, the club pres and 2 other members were at the clubhouse....extremely rudementary with some bunks in it....we use it for storage....well, the pres was showing the new guy around inside, all the pics and stuff.  they heard footsteps come up behind the clubhouse and heard whispering.....the pres thought it was the other guy....they told him to quit messin' around and walked out the front door of the clubhouse and the other guy was 50ft away in his camper......come to find out, the guys that had that lease before us, 20 years ago, actually used the origional farmhouse as a clubhouse.  they were sleeping in it one night and it caught fire.....1 member didn't make it out........pretty creepy out there and i dont go into the woods before light and leave it before dark......


----------



## howie_r

There are a lot of myths some call them elementals or Earth spirits the Irish call them Fairies. I am usually more worried about Natural dangers in the woods personally. A few years ago I lived in a little house near the base of a few mountians in New York State we were on the Seneca Reservation and my roommate and I were walking around we found some yote tracks and few other animals in the snow and were following them. My roommate was part Seneca Indian and was telling me a few stories about the area when we came upon a perfectly circled clearing in the trees as we got near it we noticed all the tracks went around not a single thing disturbed the center of it. Neither of us were brave or dumb enough to disturb the center either we both knew if the animals were avoiding it it had some bad Karma or something the fact as you got closer to it you had a feeling of dread fear and hatred all at once from no where was a pretty good sign to. Maybe these guys ran up on oneof these spots.
I am trying to think about any myths about rotting flesh though and can not think of any atm so these stories kind of have my curiosty peaked.


----------



## vcd1363

This is true story that happened to me about 25 years ago. We hav d a small lease in Oglethorpe county that about 10 of us hunted. We had a stand way out in some pines but to get to it you had to go by an old family graveyard that hadnt been used in years. The place was all grown up with no real road into it just a trail. I went in to hunt the afternoon and had this really cold chill just as i went by the old cemetary, anyway i hunt that afternoon without killing anything. Im headed back out and as i go by the grave yard i notice a fresh grave, big pile of red dirt, no flowers or anything. It is a small grave about the size of a 10 year old kid. There are no vehicle tracks in the trail and no real sign of anyone being there. Well i put it in high gear and practically run back to camp. That night as im sleeping ( by myself) in the back of my truck with just a camper shell on it i either had the most vivid dream of my life or i was awake but there at the back of my truck looking in the big rear window of my camper was a little girl dressed in all white just kind of floating there. i threw my sleeping bag over my head and either went back to sleep or kept on sleeping but i will swear to this day that i was awake. I never hunted that stand again and im glad we didnt lease that tract the next year. There are other people in the club that did go back there and saw the fresh grave.


----------



## tcward

Maybe we all need to start hunting with silver bullets!


----------



## bobman

What scares me is people that are scared of the dark wandering around in the woods with loaded guns.

The guys telling these stories should give the rest of us a puff before they put it out


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

not so bad hearin these on the computer, but at deer camp around a fire late at night some of these can really get to ya


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

OK a funny squirrel story: one morning I was sitting on my HAHA homade baker style tree stand in what used to be the Paulding Sportsman Association property north of Braswell Mtn Rd.  Anyone ever hunt that?  It's now Paulding Forest WMA. Well in front of my stand about 5 yards was a 4"-5" sweetgum some squirrels were playing on the ground beneath it.  One of these little guys got the big idea to climb this sweetgum tree.  When he got to about my height about 15' he was startled by my presence and looked me in the eye and started barking and running up and down about three feet in this tree just raising cain. I could not help but laugh out loud.  He stopped barking ran back to his buddy and started playing as if nothing happened.  Needless to say I saw narry a deer that day.  I felt like I had a wonderfully successful hunt.


----------



## Slings and Arrows

*It's all true*

Boys, everything said about Windego is true.  But there is more...
If you smell the stink or hear the footsteps, that is a younger less experienced Windego.  The real Windego is stealthy, crafty and wise.  He hides the stink and moves through the woods with less sound than a moth.
Next time you exit the woods at dark-thirty and find yourself under a gloomy canopy and you don't smell anything and you don't hear footsteps, that is when you can be sure Windego will soon be breathing on the back of your neck.

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## dutchman

You can always smell Windego at our deer camp when the wind is out of the North. They say it's the gut hole, but I swear, it's Windego!


----------



## Jranger

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Could you have waited til Monday to post those!
> 
> Man, I'm huntin alone this weekend, well I guess me an ol Wendigo!



My granddad used to terrify me with stories of Wendigo's when I was a boy. I have not heard that name in a long time. Scary stuff old Indian folklore...

What I wanna know is....What prompted Quailchaser to be searching for occurrences of this type on that forum...

Kind of strange, buddy of mine had the beJesus scared outta him the other night in the woods by something he won't even go into detail about what happened...


----------



## Researcher31726

Jranger said:


> Kind of strange, buddy of mine had the beJesus scared outta him the other night in the woods by something he won't even go into detail about what happened...



Hmmmmmmmmm...........
Sue


----------



## Publicdreamer1

come on guys, stop with this scary stuff. i always hunt alone now since my dad moved to greenville sc and once we saw something realy wierd at redlands wma as we where headed to our stands a little over an hour before daylight. and i'm headed to a lonely back pocket of chattahoochee wma on the 5th-8th hunt. and this is only my second season hunting alone, last season i only went hunting once. i havnt exactly gotten rid of my fear of the dark yet since i am only a 23 year old kid.


----------



## Researcher31726

Publicdreamer1 said:


> come on guys, stop with this scary stuff....and this is only my second season hunting alone, last season i only went hunting once. i havnt exactly gotten rid of my fear of the dark yet since i am only a 23 year old kid.



PD1,
I hate to tell you this, but with some of the gents on this board...you are asking for it, writing what you did! Be prepared......
Sue


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Researcher31726 said:


> PD1,
> I hate to tell you this, but with some of the gents on this board...you are asking for it, writing what you did! Be prepared......
> Sue




For sure PD1, but don't worry you have to put these things out of your head and enjoy what nature has to offer.  Keep in mind the only evil spirits are the ones you let into your space.  If you believe in God  (as I do) talk to him be thankful for your life, your family, the beauty he allows you to enjoy and be happy for where you are (in the wild where you belong) he will comfort you. Fear not my friend, your really not alone.


----------



## Researcher31726

7MAGMIKE said:


> Fear not my friend, your really not alone.



PD1,
All joking asie, listen to 7MM about your ventures into the woods.We look forward to reading about your good times.I always find it a pleasure experiencing the outdoors and wonders of nature through someone else's eyes, especially a younger person...
Sue


----------



## dutchman

PD1, there's boogers in them thar woods...


----------



## jonboy

PD1, what was the weird thing you saw on redlands WMA?


----------



## Publicdreamer1

a few years ago me and my dad went to redlands. we woke up about two hours before daylight and had some breakfast and stuff. about an hour and 15 minutes before daylight we started walking to our stands. we saw a light, which we thought was another hunter, but as we got close to the light, we realised it wasnt. it was a blue campfire tipe fire. from a distance it seemed as if it was on the ground. we got about 30 yards from it and saw that it was actualy floating about 2 feet off the ground. call me crazy, i know what my dad and i saw. after that insident, my dad told me about how people, where he grew up, would occasionally find buried money or items of value that people from the old times used to bury to keep safe in the woods. they would find them under one of these blue, campfire-like, floating fires. and i've actualy heard my name called out once when we were hunting turkeys at john's mountain wma.


----------



## Stan in SC

You know what the eskimos say about hearing the owl call your name.


----------



## woody10

Publicdreamer1 said:


> a few years ago me and my dad went to redlands. we woke up about two hours before daylight and had some breakfast and stuff. about an hour and 15 minutes before daylight we started walking to our stands. we saw a light, which we thought was another hunter, but as we got close to the light, we realised it wasnt. it was a blue campfire tipe fire. from a distance it seemed as if it was on the ground. we got about 30 yards from it and saw that it was actualy floating about 2 feet off the ground. call me crazy, i know what my dad and i saw. after that insident, my dad told me about how people, where he grew up, would occasionally find buried money or items of value that people from the old times used to bury to keep safe in the woods. they would find them under one of these blue, campfire-like, floating fires. and i've actualy heard my name called out once when we were hunting turkeys at john's mountain wma.


 I had that happen to me one afternoon i shot a doe and was tracking her well after dark and i just got kinda trough the thick stuff and turned into some 25-30 year old planted pines and saw a blue glow it looked almost just like a bright cell phone glow i thought it was on the ground but then it moved side to side then up and down and it wasnt a fire fly.. lets just say I didnt stop runnin from where i was untill i was on the road and could see the house light this is all private land of ours and was only 300 yds or so from the house and not 50 yds from the road is where i was standing when i saw it!


----------



## jamie.brett.sr

I wouldnt like to hunt with anyone who emptied his clip on an unknown target either!!


----------



## woody10

> jamie.brett.sr I wouldnt like to hunt with anyone who emptied his clip on an unknown target either!!


I dont know if your talking about my post or not but just in case you are There isn't a line in there saying I even shot one time...


----------



## jamie.brett.sr

woody10 said:


> I dont know if your talking about my post or not but just in case you are There isn't a line in there saying I even shot one time...



i'm not


----------



## jamie.brett.sr

bobman said:


> What scares me is people that are scared of the dark wandering around in the woods with loaded guns.
> 
> The guys telling these stories should give the rest of us a puff before they put it out



aint that right


----------



## Publicdreamer1

what do the eskimos say about an own calling your name?


----------



## Publicdreamer1

woody10 said:


> I had that happen to me one afternoon i shot a doe and was tracking her well after dark and i just got kinda trough the thick stuff and turned into some 25-30 year old planted pines and saw a blue glow it looked almost just like a bright cell phone glow i thought it was on the ground but then it moved side to side then up and down and it wasnt a fire fly.. lets just say I didnt stop runnin from where i was untill i was on the road and could see the house light this is all private land of ours and was only 300 yds or so from the house and not 50 yds from the road is where i was standing when i saw it!


I knew I wasn't crazy! I was scared stiff, but my dad wasn't. he was curiouse and wanted to go check it out, but I mannaged to convince him not to. are there any sign that people resided there long ago? because there is an old chmney about a quarter of a mile or a little less from where I saw it. it's pretty tall and has three openings at the bottom and is maid of stones not bricks.


----------



## woody10

> Publicdreamer1 I knew I wasn't crazy! I was scared stiff, but my dad wasn't. he was curiouse and wanted to go check it out, but I mannaged to convince him not to. are there any sign that people resided there long ago? because there is an old chmney about a quarter of a mile or a little less from where I saw it. it's pretty tall and has three openings at the bottom and is maid of stones not bricks.
> Yesterday 11:13 PM


Not that I have found , but  people from my family have lived around our land from the mid 1800's so im sure there is was some sort of a house or something around there , I know the indians used to stay at a water hole we have not 300 yds from it cause theres a natural spring head there and theres arrow heads all over you think that would be it?


----------



## Researcher31726

PD1 and Woody10,

I've heard of experiences like you two described, with the blue lights. From the areas y'all are talking about, I wouldn't be surprised if there had been some old homesteads or hunting camps there in previous years.

There's a place on my grandaddy's property that is referred to as "the old house." No house is there now.  The only proof was an old open well, which I told the new owner about that he needed to fill in back in the 1960's when he bought the property. No one alive living in the area as far back as the 30's can remember actually seeing the old house, but everyone remembers hearing that spot referred to that way...

Thanks for sharing your stories. Got any more?

Sue


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Researcher31726 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm...........
> Sue



And I was in Terrell county(Parrot). Aint that your neckofthewoods.


----------



## aflake1

I know this is an old thread but i had a story.... One day I was walking the extreme south end of John's Mtn by myself, in the old part that used to be an iron mine in the early 1900's. It's south of horn mountain, off joyce road near Sugar Valley methodist if anyone is interested. I had only my pocket knife and no cell service. I walked into a clearing surrounded by pine and mixed hardwoods with an opening on the south end, which i came through, and an old foundation next to the entrance. I walked into the middle of the clearing, as the DNR had put something in it about habitat. When i got to the middle of this 1 acre clearing i heard a loud crashing noise coming from the north end. It was the sound of a medium sized tree or a very large limb crashing into a tree. I couldn't see what caused it but ran back to my truck faster than i have ever run in my life, scared something would jump out at me from the pine thickets on my right or the small rises on my left. It was by far the scariest thing that has ever happened to me in the woods, it made my hair stand on end like nothing has before.


----------



## 10th Legion

*no ghost stories but...*

i do have a few other experiences that raised my blood pressure a little.  

First was one morning i decided to hunt a lock on stand that hadn't been hunted that year.  i got to the stand and started up the ladder.  When i got eye level with the foot rest i came nose to nose with about the biggest coon i've ever seen.  I don't know who scared who more but i nearly fell off that dang ladder.  I sure was glad the ol coon's first instinct was to climb up in the seat instead of on my face.  But once he got in the seat he held his ground.  I ended up climbing back down and throwing rocks and sticks at him until he finally moved on.

Next story happened in the swamps in screven county.  I scouted me up a real heavy deer/hog trail.  the place was nasty thick with switch cane.  I found a place on the trail that kind of elbowed to where i could see about 50 yds to my left and 50 yds in front of me.  the trail was about five feet across so i could see down it pretty good, but i had to hunt on the ground.  Anyway i got set up good about 30 minutes before daylight the first time i hunt my little honey hole.  I just sat down when the hogs started squealin'.  the first group was about a 150 lb sow and some piglets.  it was pitch black dark but i could still see em well enough to know they passed by me at about arm's length.  A little after daylight i heard some more hogs coming back behind me.  i was a little worried when i heard the not ten feet behind me and could see the cane moving but saw no hogs.  Two finally busted out on the trail maybe 5 yds past me.  All was quiet for about ten minutes until i heard a twig snap literally right behind me.  I jumped up and around to see a bruiser pig that must have been breathin' down my neck.  i have no idea how he got that close without me hearing him.  anyway i must have scared pretty good to because he was gone before i could get a shot off.


----------



## Gentleman4561

I love these stories whether their real or not i dont care their great


----------



## Nicodemus

*boo*............................................


----------



## dutchman

Nicodemus said:


> *boo*............................................



Boo back!

This is my all time favorite thread.


----------



## Judge

Stop


----------



## 12gamag

ive had some pretty hair raising experences with yotes coon hunting in the woods at night-scared the bejebes out of me....

one time I went to run the dogs in the off season and decided not to take a gun-BAD MOVE..also-my coon light had blown a fuse so I was carrying one of those cheap flash lights that you cant see past 10 yards.... the dog I was running at the time was real trashy and took off about 4 miles down a gas line after a bobcat...well I had to walk in and get him-about half way down there I got the feeling something was following me-made the hair stand up on the back of my neck!!  I couldnt figgure out what it was...
 when I finally got my dog he had done run hisself in the ground and would not stand up-while I was standing there raising cane at the dog trying to get him to walk  I heard a yelp-as I started shining my light around I picked up 4 sets of yote eyes!! they werent 15 yards away from me...well I started stomping towards them and yelling and they backed off to were I couldnt see them...        I grabbed my dog trew him across my shoulders  and toted him 4 miles out of the woods with a pack of yotes on my tail!! 

they was out to get me that night-the closest they got was around 15 foot....I would have to turn around and yell and stomp towards them to get them to back off....I was scared to death they was gonna attack me but they never did.....

one thing I learned-if Im going into the woods at night Im going armed!!
I dont care what the game warden says!!
since then I have been toting a 835 with a pistol grip loaded with 3 1/2 mag loads of # 4




next time I had problems with yotes I was walking back to my truck and I started hearing them yipping-they were trying to get a hold of one of my young pups!! I had about 10 yipping and hollering about 15 yards in the bushes..

I coulndt see them because of all the thick brush but I new the general area they was in....
well-I let them number 4's rip!!

about 6 rounds later I had 2 dead yotes and and a bunch of hurt ones yipping!!!

coyotes are some of the most dangerous creatures we have in the woods at night-as long as they are by thereselves they wont mess with you....but I pack of them at night get mighty brave...
since then I have made it a point to erdacate every yote I can see...so far to date I have called up and killed over 150(I keep all of my kills recorded in a log book with a time, date and place of kill) all over middle georgia....when a pack of yotes is breathing down  your neck they will put the fear of God in you!!!


----------



## BPR

A must read before Saturday morning.


----------



## bombers32

Deliverance...................


----------



## Sultan of Slime

To heck with the wendingo I wanna see the dang astronaut.
I wonder which mushroom you have to eat for him to show up?


----------



## BPR

Sultan of Slime said:


> To heck with the wendingo I wanna see the dang astronaut.
> I wonder which mushroom you have to eat for him to show up?



Best not to insult ole Wendigo.


----------



## dixie

sounds like our colony of werewolves have expanded


----------



## MustangMAtt30

I hope old Wendigo can swim cause he is going to need a PFD where I am going.


----------



## Reelcool

I no one thing I never want to go hunting with any of those guys in the story or Heed lol and mrbow dang that was just funny as for something being out there. I believe so. I've hunted in some real deep woods before like walking 2 miles to get to the river down hill. Trust me I no it gets dark in the river bottom at night. I'm not scared easily but thats for sure somewhere you want catch me by myself. I'm not even going to lie a 9mm and my 7mm aint gone help me. but like someone said I bet you I can run the 40 in under 4 secs lol probably run them 2 miles in 4 secs. hahaha


----------



## CCROLAND

I Think Peta Is Making These Stories Up And Putting Them On Web Sites For Hunters. As Long As Jesus Christ Walks Beside Me, I'm Not Worried About The Rest!!


----------



## eagle-eye

*Yea right!! Too many drugs!*

Got to leave that Crack at home is all I have to say..

Ghost!!   yea right!!   

Want to buy a town? I'll sell you the city of Amityville for only $1000


----------



## JDARRACOTT

Guys, I had strange sound come by me last weekend. I was sitting in my stand and it was almost dark and all of a sudden I hear what sounded like someone breathing heavy. I never heard any walking or leaves rusling, just heavy breathing. I don't know what it was but it made my neck hair stand up.


----------



## RipperIII

Man you guys stink! I am a city boy who decided to get into hunting this year , never been out in the deep woods before so I'm still not comfortable, let alone in the dark. I reaad some of these post last night around midnight after a couple of beers(watching some college football) and I got the heebie geebies so bad that I had to sleep with the lights on!
Anyway this is a true story, unlike some of the true stories I read on here, 2 years ago i was out in Montana on fishing trip with some buds, we went up to a small mountain lake about 4 acres in a teardrop shape. The lake is fed by a mountain spring at he apex of the "teardrop". The spring winds its way about 60 yards into some very thick brush then pines. The north shore of the lake is about 5-10yds wide, with boulders and brush and holes throughout, then the mountain rises at better than 45 degrees to the peak some 600-800yds up. The south shore drops and rolls steeply away and is thick with pine, the west shore has a grass flat of about 50 yards with the grass being waist high leading to another steep thickly wooded peak, the east shore is about 100yds of basically open relative flat land looking out across the Madison valley.This is one of the most beautiful places I have ever step foot in, like one of those old paintings on the cover of a Field and Stream magazine. Beautiful but very Isolated, 45minutes by truck to the cabin, muleys, antlope and elk all over the place
We knew of a big Sow grizz and her two cubs roaming in this area from the day before, so I being a city boy was a little edgy. I wanted to catch fish, big, big rainbows on light fly tackle...so I headed to the top of the "teardrop" where the spring fed the lake...at the most remote area in waist high grass and 50yds from the thick woods, 1/4 mile from the truck or any of my buddies. I started fishing, after about 10 minutes I heard "heavy" breathing behind me, I spun around to look but all I could see were the trees, I went back to fishing then heard the breathing again, this time closer and sounding for all the world like something "sniffing" the air, but I couldn't see anything, no movement, nothing. this went on for about 10 mins, and I was getting very uneasy. Suddenly i heard crashing in the woods behind me and a flash of brown bodies coming through the grass right at me some 30-40 yds and closing FAST!!!
My feet were stuck in the muck and all I had was a 3# fly rod for protection, in an instant the brown bodies in unison pounced up in the air and did an abrupt 90 degrees and headed up the steep slope to the peak...muleys, cows
I about collapsed, scared me weak...but that is my  heavy breathing story.


----------



## bigrob82

thats good


----------



## DAWGGONEGOOD

*please stop*

look yall I aint no sissy boy by any means but look i dont like the dark as it is and after reading this mess i goin to have to call my shrink 4 more counceling.  Yeah yeah I know there aint nothin out there thats gonna hurt me but there is a heck of alot out there 2 make me hurt myself Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- whatcha thank


----------



## Rich Kaminski

*You bunch of sissy's*

I do not want to hunt with anyone who hears a squirrel foraging in the leaves and thinks it's a large bear or smaller predator... If it's a bear, you wouldn't have heard him at all, they are almost totally silent.
Look, if you pee your pants because you hear things in the dark; stay home because we do not want to smell your fear.
You must be the same people who believed in the boogyman when you were little.
Please, grow a set and act like an alpha predator or sell your guns and sit home watching TV (may I suggest a cooking show).
I have a real good friend who is a hunting guide in British Columbia (Canada) and he regularly guides Moose, Deer and Bear hunts. He sleeps with a sawed off shotgun in the bed. He has killed several large brown bear that knocked down the door to his cabin because they wanted to eat what was inside (him and his clients). 
Was he afraid? NO... But he has knowledge of the risks in the area he hunts and how to deal with them.
Sorry if I offended anyone, but you guys sound like the people who shoot at noises in the woods and potentially kill other hunters.


----------



## DAWGGONEGOOD

*reelcool*

i agree with u RUN and its not whats after me that i have 2 outrun but who im with


----------



## Arrow-Slinger

Well, I know that everybody is given the scary stories, and many people dont think it is true. Well, here is mine and whether yall think it is true are not is you choice. I have been hunting alone for about 7 years now, I am in my early 20's. I have never been scared of the dark or the woods. I know of animals in the night that can be dangerous, but never scared. BUT, I think differently now. 2 years ago I got a chance to get on a small lease with 2 other guys. I scouted out a place for bow hunting and put my ladder stand on a good tree. My stand was on top of a ridge with an old road bed infront of me and a hollar with a another ridge behind me. Opening sat. morning I was walking in and it was dark, I mean no moon, dark. I have my bow and my min-mag. I turned off of the old road bed and started up the backbone of the ridge, I started hearing something walking up the other ridge with me. When I stoped, it would, well I finally broke in to a jog and shot up in my stand. What ever it was followed the ridge out and the noise faded. The next weekend the same thing happen except it walked by my stand it down to the road. I was shinning that flashlight everywhere and never saw a thing. From that point on I sat in my truck until daylight.

I kow that some people wont think it is true, I used to be the same, but know I still get chills just thinking about it. So, believe what you may, I know it is true.

Oo yea, A year later I found out that was an battle ground for the civil war, and I was hunting about 50 yards from an southern cannon impounment.


----------



## will hunt 4 food

Fellers I get the Hebe gee bees all the time but its my imagination ,but I honestly found an old double edged axe laying in the leaves on a trail I walked almost daily to a spot. I proped it against a tree and I could see the spot from the stand, although it was partially blocked by some limbs with no leaves. I could easily hear anything walking in the dry oak leaves, and when I walked out that axe was gone. Laugh all you want I don't know who's it was and don't ever want to find out, but I quit hunting there for a long time. My brother went back there and put a stand years later, and I have never said anything I even hunt it some times, and my wife hunts there more than anyone, but I will never fell completely comfortable there. I don't have to worry about my wife she is at the house when it starts getting dim. I might have to beat her there for awhile now. Never seen any thing else there I couldn't explain but....all I know is that trail was so worn I could walk it in the dark by moon light I know where I put it, and no person came got it with out me hearing or seeing them. I went back the next day to make sure I had not over looked it, and to this day it's not been seen. I coon hunted by myself for years but I still get the willys at times in the dark.


----------



## will hunt 4 food

All I know is I don't have to worry bout hunting this year .. It will take that long for the medical staff at Emory to put my heart back together

I was reading the pages I skipped before I posted (I didn't realize there was more than one)and my two dogs came up in a storm from my feet barking. Now they keep woofing like they see some one out the windows. and pacing around the house. Duck neighbors.


----------



## haat

I was hunting in an opening in the middle of a privet hedge covered in kudzu one morning. sat my stuff down including my flashlight and walked, few feet away and heard something in the distance. I froze and started getting closer and ended up within fifteen feet of me walked a circle around me and went on. I didn't move until it got daylight. I don't know if it was a fox, coyote, deer or what but it scared me at the time


----------



## dawg2

Judge said:


> Stop



Funniest post yet


----------



## FX Jenkins

[/IMG]


----------



## fi8shmasty

FX Jenkins said:


> [/IMG]



 I love your werewolf,..
 Mind if I use it on a couple of friends of mine.


----------



## GunRights4US

Some years ago, early one morning before sun up, I was deep in a thicket of 20 foot pines.  It was quiet as a tomb in there and kind of oppressive with the trail being real tight and everything.  I couldn’t see more than a couple of feet in any direction and the only noise was what I was making as I tried to creep through.

Suddenly there was the most hideous blood-chilling scream that seemed to come from right over my head.  It was loud and close and of a tone that made me want to loose my bowels.  I figure it was an owl that I had disturbed.  It shook me up a bit but I didn’t run screaming into the night.  But I’ve never forgotten it either.

Another morning in the same general area I was walking along a under a power line.  The fog was incredibly thick and my flashlight was more of a hindrance than a help.  It seemed that I could not see more than six or eight feet into the swirling mist.  I tell you, it was positively creepy.  Well…I guess the extreme wetness caused by the fog made the ground cover pretty quiet, and I managed to walk into a herd of deer that had bedded down on either side of the path I was walking along under that power line.  All of a sudden, that thick mist was ALIVE all around me with blowing, snorting, hoofbeats going in all directions.  It flat got my attention in a major way!

Now those two instances, though they gave me a good start at the moment, were clearly caused by animals and I was over it as quickly as it takes to tell about it.  But this incident is a little different:

I was hunting on the edge a large swamp way back off the blacktop.  It was the middle of the week and I’d seen no other hunters or people all that day.  For whatever reason I climbed down out of my treestand a short time before dark; probably cause the hunting in that area was lousy and I was just plain bored.  When I got to my truck right about dusk dark I noticed a trail heading off into the brush that I didn’t remember seeing when I came into the area earlier in the day.  I thought “What the heck….may as well try a little stalking.”  So I eased down the trail with maybe five minutes worth of light left.

In no more than 30 paces the trail opened up into a sort of clearing under a couple of towering old oaks.  My first thought was that it might be a good spot for deer to feed.  As I eased along under the oaks my attention was focused out in front of me rather than what was at my feet.  But after standing there in the gathering darkness for a few minutes and realizing it was probably past legal shooting hours I shifted my attention to my immediate surroundings.  Only then did I realize I was standing in a cemetery plot; a really lonely old cemetery plot five miles back in the woods…all alone.  

But that wasn’t what made the little hairs on the back of my neck stand up.  I got out my little flashlite and examined the graves.  There were about seven or eight stones arranged such that they faced towards the east, and they were all the same family name.  Then I noticed that they all had the same death date, sometime around 1901 as I recall.  All I could figure was maybe a housefire had killed an entire family.  I wondered why they would be buried so far back in the woods in such a lonely place, and then I came to the conclusion that the site was probably their homestead and they had been buried where they died.   That they were buried there didn’t bother me nearly as much as the thought that they had DIED there.  Never did the woods seem as dark and lonely as they did at that exact moment.  I didn’t run outta there, but I didn’t linger either.  That place had an atmosphere of loneliness and sorrow that got under my skin in a big way.

I never hunted that area again.


----------



## dutchman

BPR said:


> Best not to insult ole Wendigo.



Don't worry. He'll pay for that remark!

I love this thread!


----------



## Jimmys 78

All this is pretty funny. Ive had some scary things happen to me in the woods but most of it was my mind playing tricks on me. Ill tell you now if I have a chance at a good buck Ill share a stand with a windingo. One of my best bowstands is in the middle of an old slave graveyard under a whiteoak. I figure if somethings going to get me in the woods, have at it.


----------



## ambush80

CCROLAND said:


> I Think Peta Is Making These Stories Up And Putting Them On Web Sites For Hunters. As Long As Jesus Christ Walks Beside Me, I'm Not Worried About The Rest!!



Maybe its Jesus walking BEHIND y'all,  in which case you need not worry.   Life's less troublesome if you don't believe in ghosts.   That being said....

I had a beagle named Mitch that I got from the shelter.   He lived with me almost all through college at UGA.   He was extremely overweight and lazy.   Sometimes I would take him to Redlands in the off season to scout.  I never worried about him running off if he jumped a deer or a rabbit because he was pretty old and fat.   Right as I was about to graduate,  Mitch got really sick.   He couldn't get up anymore and would mess himself.  We had to pick him up and carry him out to the yard when he had to poop.   Thankfully he passed relatively quickly and peacefully.

Mitch's favorite place to walk was in Skull Shoals, off Mecedonia church Rd.  There are some Indian mounds there, one in particular is very tall, conspicuously tall given the low flat terrain surrounding it.   To get to it we would cross a creek that would go up to Mitch's fat belly.   Often, we would sit on top of the mound and share a sandwich .   We enjoyed so many sunsets there that I could think of no better place to bury Mitch.    

The next day my roommate woke me in a panic.   He took me to the front door and sitting on top of the door mat was Mitch's dog collar, tags and all.  Coming up the steps to the front door were wet paw prints.   

That dog collar stays in my backpack and sometimes when I'm in Skull Shoals a deer will come racing in toward my stand like its being chased then stop for no apparent reason right in front of me.  While dragging the deer back to the truck I will sometimes hear the tags jingling in my backpack, like they did when Mitch would walk beside me.    

Do you think I will get in trouble for "runnin' dogs" in Redlands?


----------



## dutchman

ambush80 said:


> Maybe its Jesus walking BEHIND y'all,  in which case you need not worry.   Life's less troublesome if you don't believe in ghosts.   That being said....
> 
> I had a beagle named Mitch that I got from the shelter.   He lived with me almost all through college at UGA.   He was extremely overweight and lazy.   Sometimes I would take him to Redlands in the off season to scout.  I never worried about him running off if he jumped a deer or a rabbit because he was pretty old and fat.   Right as I was about to graduate,  Mitch got really sick.   He couldn't get up anymore and would mess himself.  We had to pick him up and carry him out to the yard when he had to poop.   Thankfully he passed relatively quickly and peacefully.
> 
> Mitch's favorite place to walk was in Skull Shoals, off Mecedonia church Rd.  There are some Indian mounds there, one in particular is very tall, conspicuously tall given the low flat terrain surrounding it.   To get to it we would cross a creek that would go up to Mitch's fat belly.   Often, we would sit on top of the mound and share a sandwich .   We enjoyed so many sunsets there that I could think of no better place to bury Mitch.
> 
> The next day my roommate woke me in a panic.   He took me to the front door and sitting on top of the door mat was Mitch's dog collar, tags and all.  Coming up the steps to the front door were wet paw prints.
> 
> That dog collar stays in my backpack and sometimes when I'm in Skull Shoals a deer will come racing in toward my stand like its being chased and stop for no apparent reason right in front of me.  While dragging the deer back to the truck I will sometimes hear the tags jingling in my backpack, like they did when Mitch would walk beside me.
> 
> Do you think I will get in trouble for "runnin' dogs" in Redlands?



Now that's a great story!


----------



## FX Jenkins

ambush80 said:


> Do you think I will get in trouble for "runnin' dogs" in Redlands?





no and I don't think you have to worry about the ole boy getting shot either...


----------



## luv2drum

Everybody would have got a good laugh on me, the evening I was walking out of the woods and nearly stepped on a bedded down fawn in the dark.  The little sucker let out a squeal, shot between my legs anad was gone.  I thought ET had got me for few seconds there.  Atleast I did not throw or drop my gun.


----------



## Tiftonite

Bnathanb1982 said:


> Sounds like the show "LOST" that comes on every Wed.  The "others" walk around barefooted too.



I love that show


----------



## flatfoot

Great thread! How many of you folks have ever heard something walk behind you in the woods and NOT look because you think it is a deer and you don't want to spook it? After reading this thread  I WILL NOT let that happen again!


----------



## dutchman

Everybody going to the woods needs to read up.


----------



## flatfoot

Did anybody here ole Wendigo this evening? I think it might have been too warm for him


----------



## Reelcool

gunrightforus ... you should have checked up on them grave sits and seened what really happened to them or I don't know that might have freaked me out more...

ambush80.. now that was a good story 

and FLATFOOT 
I know exactly what you mean


----------



## fi8shmasty

Boo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bombers32

You know every body on here talking about things that scared them nobody said anything about every being with your buddy it's always by yourself that should tell you something, it's all in your head........


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT

Bone Collector said:


> I think these stories should be widedly distributed to hunters and landowners. We can tell the landowners how scary it is in the woods and that we may just give up deer hunting and the leases. Maybe this will lower the stock on land and we can get lower rates. Maybe we can create a pricegouger demon that vows to haunt landowners with outlandish lease prices, too. Just a thought! What do you all think?
> Darrell



HAAHAA...I AGREE!!


----------



## backroads_n_GA

Silly...just plain silly!!!


----------



## robert5136

You need to tell your hunting buddies these stories. You will have alot more places to hunt.


----------



## dutchman

TTT for the turkey hunters. Be ever vigilant. Keep a sharp eye...


----------



## catchandeat

Did ya'll run out of them stories?


----------



## simpleman30

a couple of guys at my old hunting club have had run-ins with someone or something in the woods of Fort Stewart.  one of them worked out there and told stories of hearing someone walking behind him as he marked trees through wide-open timber flats.  every so often, he'd hear a muffled "hey", but there was no one around.  another guy said he stopped to take a leak on the side of the road one night on his way out of the woods and something on the other side of the bush he was "watering" made the same muffled "hey" the other guy had heard!  hard to say how much of this is true, as both of these stories were told around the campfire after a long day of running deer-dogs!  this "thing" has been nicknamed "The EOD Monster" b/c of a guy that was supposedly found a few years back living in a palmetto hut in the EOD area of the base.


----------



## birddog316

If ya'll are serious , I am wonderin what areas in Georgia do most of these encounters happen...I will gladly go back with any of you guys to these areas and do a full field investigation to see what might be causing these "bad smells" and strange sounds...Mind you we will have to have sidearms of 357 or 45 cal. i am not scared of anything in the woods but if there is a pack of wild dogs or coyotes that another thing....

Often times dogs, or coyotes will roll in feces or dead animals and get the odor on them, if that is what is following you...

However, Sasquatch on the other hand, is really nothing to be afraid of...They do smell like a combination of hot garbage and skunk...

Anyone hear any strange rhythmic knocking on wood (not like a woodpecker)? Thats another sasquatch technique to scare as well as throwing rocks. I had an encounter years ago in california where i got casts of footprints by a creek (never saw the creature) and found a cave but did not have a flashlight powerful enough to make me feel safe to explore it.

About the only thing i would be scared of if i saw it in the woods is this guy....


----------



## ylhatch

he is still out there!!!!


----------



## bfriendly

Yeppers!


----------



## birddog316

Ya'll know of any squatch sightings in Stephens County area?


----------



## herren2006

yall keep this thread going. i scared the crap out of my wife the other night reading these. quailchaser you need to find some more stories! come on you guys! keep this going


----------



## southernslayer

thats some weird storys now im gonna park under my stand to get in it. i dont carry a gun during bow season and i only carry three arrows ,plus its hard to see thru the peep in the dark.


----------



## buckslayjay

wow where can i get whatever it is yall are smokin,


----------



## slip

the only time i've ever been a little freaked out in the woods is one time on a WMA, i was walking up the road (the roads are closed for turkey season) about a half hour before sun up, and i can hear something walking in the woods...i stop walking and so does it...i start walking and so does it...i stop, it stops, i start, it starts over and over again. i didn't even have a light with me, so i loaded up the gun and stood there for a few mins, made a lot of noise...i don't hear anything so i start walking again, i hear it walking....i just went to my spot and ignored it. never found out what it was. bobcat or something im sure.

i did make it known to what ever it was though, that i was going to blow it away if it gave me trouble...didn't want to go to jail for blowing away a dumb PETA member or something


----------



## Turkeypaw




----------



## YankeeRedneck

Check out http://www.bfro.net/ interesting stuff there.


----------



## DCHunter

Well, I read a few stories and now I'm about to head off to the stand.....in the woods.......in the dark.............by myself


----------



## HandgunHTR

birddog316 said:


> About the only thing i would be scared of if i saw it in the woods is this guy....




Dude is kickin' some SERIOUS platforms.  Dig it!


----------



## mattb78

btt


----------



## ylhatch

anyone seen or smelt ol wendigo yet


----------



## .50 cal. flinter

Thanks alot guys! next week i'm hunting up in blue ridge wma bear deer or hog. By myself. Camping at least two nights.Hope i make it out alive! Caps key by request.


----------



## Sargent

ylhatch said:


> anyone seen or smelt ol wendigo yet


 
I thought I did.... turns out it was a bad can of Dinty Moore.


----------



## Melissa

I know you guys have gotten the heebie jeebies at least once in the woods


----------



## hoghunter2009

LJay said:


> Told ya'll about ol' Bigfoot, Swampdemon, Black Panthers. All that stuff is TRUE!!!!!!!!!!!



x2 hey  i caught Bigfoot the other night but turned him louse he tried to bite me lol. naw iv had some funny fillings in the woods to but noting like that


----------



## bfriendly

> Maybe its Jesus walking BEHIND y'all, in which case you need not worry. Life's less troublesome if you don't believe in ghosts. That being said....
> 
> I had a beagle named Mitch that I got from the shelter. He lived with me almost all through college at UGA. He was extremely overweight and lazy. Sometimes I would take him to Redlands in the off season to scout. I never worried about him running off if he jumped a deer or a rabbit because he was pretty old and fat. Right as I was about to graduate, Mitch got really sick. He couldn't get up anymore and would mess himself. We had to pick him up and carry him out to the yard when he had to poop. Thankfully he passed relatively quickly and peacefully.
> 
> Mitch's favorite place to walk was in Skull Shoals, off Mecedonia church Rd. There are some Indian mounds there, one in particular is very tall, conspicuously tall given the low flat terrain surrounding it. To get to it we would cross a creek that would go up to Mitch's fat belly. Often, we would sit on top of the mound and share a sandwich . We enjoyed so many sunsets there that I could think of no better place to bury Mitch.
> 
> The next day my roommate woke me in a panic. He took me to the front door and sitting on top of the door mat was Mitch's dog collar, tags and all. Coming up the steps to the front door were wet paw prints.
> 
> That dog collar stays in my backpack and sometimes when I'm in Skull Shoals a deer will come racing in toward my stand like its being chased then stop for no apparent reason right in front of me. While dragging the deer back to the truck I will sometimes hear the tags jingling in my backpack, like they did when Mitch would walk beside me.
> 
> Do you think I will get in trouble for "runnin' dogs" in Redlands?



Maybe one of the best stories I have EVER heard! Thanks for sharing!




> Thanks alot guys! next week i'm hunting up in blue ridge wma bear deer or hog. By myself. Camping at least two nights.Hope i make it out alive! Caps key by request.


FYI-Blue Ridge is LOADED with Bigfoot!  Be sure to do some woodknocks!  You know, hit a tree real hard with a large stick, type knock. You can also bang some rocks.........listen.
 Dont be afraid, they are not real aggressive around here.


----------



## Swamp Star

Wendigo not just for breakfast anymore... I just booked my 10-11 bigfoot/wendigo combo hunt guide says 666% kill rate

I cant lie though i dont walk in the woods after dark w/o a good light and my 40


----------



## red dragon

its probaly a ghost you know thats normal........ right?
lol have you ever seen the blair whitch project all they could hear was foot steps the whole time??????


----------



## JD

Bump for opening weekend....


----------



## dawg2

JD said:


> Bump for opening weekend....


----------



## kingofthehill




----------



## rlshunter

I've got one to add to the pot and help some of you sleep. 

My friend and I were hunting in Ohio last year way back in on a huge tract of land. Well, I bag a monster (deer that is) and it is back in it bad. It takes us every bit of 3 hours of dragging. 
On the way back, we could both hear footsteps in the leaves. Keep in mind, we are yelling, swearing and making every bit of noise dragging this thing out. Our voices are definitely not at a minimum. Well, we keep hearing these footsteps dragging in the leaves. At first, I thought it was a coyote, but it was loud and just kept following us. After about 30 minutes, the noises start charging us. We already brought our bows out earlier before dragging, so the only weapon I had was my knife. My buddy is basically terrified of the dark and it is getting close to 11 at night. His face is pale and looks like he is ready to pass out so I start yelling "Hey, hey get out of here" (still thinking, wait...hoping it is a coyote). The thing keeps coming. We are kind of in a small gulley and cannot see up the hill where this noise is exactly coming from. I leap the hill, knife in hand, charging back up at the noise because nothing was getting my deer be it Yetti or the Chupacabra. Once I hit the hill, I shine my flashlight around in a sweeping motion. The sound stopped and nothing was there. The woods were silent. All I could hear was the blood pumping through my eardrums.
The last 1/2 mile of the drag went pretty quick after that with vigor.


----------



## Boar Hog

Just curious, in the first post , first story, if the guy wont talk about it how did the story get out? Just sayin'.


----------



## objectionyourhonor

hahahah i was thinking the same thing Boar Hog


----------



## Toxic

That ought to keep yer butts off my hunting land......


----------



## Gentleman4561

JD said:


> Bump for opening weekend....



nooooo i had forgotten about this.  Im scared to hunt now! jk ill hunt through anything


----------



## dutchman

This is one of my all time favorite threads.


----------



## Big 10

Just let my wife read the first post. I had been trying to get her to go hunt with me. So much for that now!!


----------



## gurn

Oh great, I just had to read this when I might get ta go huntin next weekend.  I already get the heebees waitin till light. Can you fellers kill or keep them stankin critters down there. I hope they dont like the cold up here. I dont think longbow vs Stanky Meat Monster is a very fair fight.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

Mrbowdeadly said:


> coming out of the woods one night.  I was hunting by myself.  As I walked in the leaves, I couldn't help but hear a whispering behind me.  It went _hisssssss_ at first, I thought it was my imagination, or maybe a snake.  Then I heard it again.  This time it went _ppppfffffffffffttttttttttttttttttt_ .  I decided to change my stride, the next time I lifted my leg, I stopped suddenly with my leg raised in the air.  _pppppppppppplllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooppppppppp_
> 
> You guessed it, the beans I had ate the night before.  The whole experience made me have to change my drawers when I got back to camp.
> 
> I had encountered the "break-windego".  An experience I would not soon forget.
> 
> Be afraid.  It has been described as "silent, but deadly".
> 
> 
> 
> MBD



those beans do it every time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quailchaser

JD said:


> Bump for opening weekend....



Glad you bumped this thread. I had planned on doing it for the beginning of the season but it had slipped my mind.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

my dad and a friend were hunting a few years back during turkey season and walked right under a bobcat in a tree... i mean RIGHT under it. that joker let out a squeal that bout tipped my dad and zane over


----------



## Wolverick

Really glad I didn't read this before going to hunt Sapelo last week.  Them woods are creepy enough without hearing the ghost stories.


----------



## toyota4x4h

Ill add one that happned 2 weeks ago to my hunting partner. We was hunting his family land, small 60 acr place here in Murray Co. He texted me about 20 min before dark saying he had some does around him but he couldnt get any shots (bowhunting) so he was going to sit till after it was completly dark to leave so he didnt spook em. Now by buddy gets crazy high in a tree im talkin 30ft or more so he had a good view of his surroundings. 

Right as I couldnt see anymore and it was really dark in the woods he texted me. Asked where I was I said gettin outta my stand why? He said theres something walkin here around me. Said its louder than deer, and heavier to. So I heard nothin till he got back to the truck prolly 20min later. Lemme tell ya he looked alittle pale haha! 

He said he heard the loud walking after he saw the last of the deer move outta sight. It circled for a few about 40 yards from his stand. Then he said it walked right to him. He heard deep tone huffing grunting like noises and talking so he says but muffled like you couldnt undstand it. Well he left his pack and light at the base of the tree so he had no way to shine n see what it was. Then all of a sudden his rope that he leaves hangin from his stand that almost touches the ground started swaying and then eventually tugged for about a min or two. He said the thing was at his tree and he could actually hear it moving below him.

Well he sat there after that stopped for another 10min or so and NEVER heard whatever it was leave. The deer never blew at whatever it was and when he got down and got his light he didnt see any sign of scuffled leaves or whatnot. He said hes never ran from the woods till that night..and hes a sherrif deputy for another local county lol.


----------



## Flaustin1

I was creepin to the stand bout 30 min before light with a crappy flashlight when i had the footstep thing happen to me.  Right before i freaked out I caught a glimpse of it....... It was a mutt puppy.   True story.


----------



## River Rambler

What an idiot. Emptying both weapons into the dark not knowing what he's shooting at.
Doesn't sound to tough to me, competely coming apart in the woods like that. He's lucky he didn't kill someone.




quailchaser said:


> I got this from the same site as the other two stories.
> 
> Four years ago i was walking back to camp after deer hunting one evening. I was walking on a long, narrow old dirt road and the trees had formed a canopy over the road. That scene got my heart beating just from being creepy looking, but that was nothing compared to 5 minutes after that. As I walked down this road I thought I heard foot steps in the leaves about 30 or 40 feet into the woods. The sun had recently gone down, but the tree canopy made it even darker so I could not see very far. The steps seemed like they were keeping stride with me, so I brushed it off as an echo to start with. After a minute or so, I knew it was not an echo. I started trying to catch it taking an extra step by walking a few steps and then stopping suddenly. Everytime I stopped, the footsteps stopped. By this time I am really getting nervous and short tempered. I stepped up my pace and was walking along at a steady rate. Then, in the middle of a stride, I stopped my foot about 1 inch before it touched the ground. CRUNCH! What ever was walking beside me finished it's step and crunched the leaves. I was so scared I was almost numb and started feeling sick. It was dead silent for about 5 seconds with neither of us moving. Then, all of a sudden, the footsteps started coming towards me. I new it was not a small animal, because besides the leaf crunching there was a definite light thud with every step. Like when you run in hiking boots. I shouted at whatever it was to identify itself or I would shoot. As I was shouting I was reaching for a gun. "Where did I put my rifle???" "Please God, hel....pistol!" I guess I was too terrified to think straight. "where is my d***n Pistol?". I finally found it in it's holster on my belt. Mind you all of these thougts are happening in miliseconds. (turned out my rifle was on my shoulder...ha...that is 9 kinds of scared when you can't find your rifle on your shoulder, I'm here to tell you.). Thankfully I finally found my Sig on my hip. I pulled that 45 so hard that I ripped the hammer snap clean off the holster. I emptied 2 magazines of .45, and then remembered my shouldered 30-06. I pulled the rifle around and started bolting rounds as fast as I could squeeze the trigger. After emptying the 4 round magazine, I pulled a fresh magazine out of my pocket and bolted a new round. About this time I have my wits about me and remember my 500,000 spot light that is in my back pack. I pulled my hunting knife and cut the back pack open down the side instead of taking the time to untie the wonderful knot I had put in leather tie straps before leaving my blind. Found the spot light and lit up the woods. NOTHING! ABSOLUTELY NOTHING! I stood there dumb founded. I could not believe that there was nothing there. When I started firing into the woods, the foot steps were 10 feet from me, and still coming my direction! I walked to the edge of the woods and discovered that I was not crazy. There were human size footsteps in the leaves running parallel to the road I had been walking. Sure enough, they turned and started coming straight towards the road I was standing on. But then they just stopped. I mean plumb vanished...like somebody had taken flight and just disappeared into the sky. Before that night I had never been scared to be in the woods alone. I consider myself to be a man who can hold his own in the worse of situations. I have braved odds before that would make many men buckle. But that night I was scared. I mean "want your mommy" scared. Before that night I had cried 2 other times in my life. That night was number 3. I never went back into the woods on that property without a buddy. Say what you will about me taking a buddy with me, but you weren't there.
> After reading the stories from those links at the beginning of this thread, I can't help but to wonder if I met with the same creature that night. I don't remember smellng rotten meat, but the wind was to my back when I was looking into the woods. I remember that because I dang near strained my neck two times from whipping around after being hit in the head with leaves blowing off of the trees behind me. What really creeps me out is that I heard the whispers. Until tonight I thought that weird noise was just the wind whistling through the trees. It was very distinct whispering, but at the same time sounded distant and muffled. I should not have ignored that sound, because I KNEW deep down inside that was not the wind. I could not reproduce the sound if I tried. I am not someone with a vivid imagination so I guess that's why I did not think twice about the sound until now. At the time it just made sense to assume it was the wind, because the wind was blowing lightly and I was in the woods. Normal stuff ...usually. I am greatful I did not know what was making that sound at the time, because I would have had to add wet pants to my admmition of tears. Guy's, I actually screamed 'Help Me', to God, as I was squeezing the first round off from my Sig. As I was firing that pistol, I promised God that if he would help me live through that night that I would not miss church any more on Sundays to go hunting. That lasted 2 weeks. I think he understands.


----------



## Kawaliga

elfiii said:


> The other day, I saw a werewolf drinkin a pina colada at Trader Vics'.
> 
> His hair was perfect.
> 
> AAAAAhoooooo, Werewolves of London.



You better not mess with him, he'll tear your lungs out Jim...


----------



## justmejeff

I was invited to hunt at a friends place last year so being my first time on his land he directed me to a spot. It was the quick version weve all heard,"jeff,go to the corner of the pasture,climb over the barbed wire fence,take about fifty steps to the left into the woods,look for the huge oak thats severely leaning, then go right fifty more feet blah blah blah" So I follow his directions exactly. Well I get there well before daylight and as my eyes adjust a little i spot a huge oak tree a few feet away with a bunch of vines hanging down to the ground so in my infinite wisdom I go make my way through these thick vines and am just standing there,after about 15 minutes Im looking straight forward and I notice a silhouette of a deer not more than 10 feet in front of me.Hearts pounding,adrenalines kicked in, so I start slowly raising my gun,as I get my gun up I realize "jeff,what if its not a deer and youre eyes are playing tricks on you and its really another hunter that cant see you because youre well hidden behind these vines".So I lower my gun and beg god to let the sun come on up so I can know for sure. As I am looking at this animals outline I notice it walking very slowly towards me and I slowly raise my gun again.I got it up about the time this object starts moving the vines with its nose.I couldnt shoot cause I wasnt 100% sure so I just stand there.Then I feel my gun barrel being nudged to the side and by now Im like Oh my god, what is this thats fixing to happen to me and I mean out of nowhere I hear the loudest snort Ive ever heard in my life. I screamed like a little girl.The deer(i believe) took off one way and Jeffs butt took off the other. I had flashlight on, I was talking loud,I made every noise I could make.I got back to my truck and left. Ive never been that scared in my life.
 So I vowed to only hunt in my climber from then on.I always felt a lot safer off the ground and was so much more at ease.......until 3 days ago at Clybel. Im in my stand all relaxed well before sun up. Life is great. The day is starting,daylight is coming on in, birds are starting to chirp,the ol owl has about finished hooting off in the distance.Jeff starts focusing HARD, dead still, and the ears are picking up everything,eyes are adjusting well,then BAM it happens...apparently there was a Turkey with what had to be a 20 foot wing span or so it sounded like,roosting on the limb not 2 foot above my head...well you guessed it, Clybel WMA got the honor of hearing the little girl in me come back out.....


----------



## Great_White_Hunter

River Rambler said:


> What an idiot. Emptying both weapons into the dark not knowing what he's shooting at.
> Doesn't sound to tough to me, competely coming apart in the woods like that. He's lucky he didn't kill someone.





He must be a bar.........missing something


----------



## Seth carter

the seasons coming near just need to remind evrybody whats out there


----------



## westcobbdog

justmejeff said:


> I was invited to hunt at a friends place last year so being my first time on his land he directed me to a spot. It was the quick version weve all heard,"jeff,go to the corner of the pasture,climb over the barbed wire fence,take about fifty steps to the left into the woods,look for the huge oak thats severely leaning, then go right fifty more feet blah blah blah" So I follow his directions exactly. Well I get there well before daylight and as my eyes adjust a little i spot a huge oak tree a few feet away with a bunch of vines hanging down to the ground so in my infinite wisdom I go make my way through these thick vines and am just standing there,after about 15 minutes Im looking straight forward and I notice a silhouette of a deer not more than 10 feet in front of me.Hearts pounding,adrenalines kicked in, so I start slowly raising my gun,as I get my gun up I realize "jeff,what if its not a deer and youre eyes are playing tricks on you and its really another hunter that cant see you because youre well hidden behind these vines".So I lower my gun and beg god to let the sun come on up so I can know for sure. As I am looking at this animals outline I notice it walking very slowly towards me and I slowly raise my gun again.I got it up about the time this object starts moving the vines with its nose.I couldnt shoot cause I wasnt 100% sure so I just stand there.Then I feel my gun barrel being nudged to the side and by now Im like Oh my god, what is this thats fixing to happen to me and I mean out of nowhere I hear the loudest snort Ive ever heard in my life. I screamed like a little girl.The deer(i believe) took off one way and Jeffs butt took off the other. I had flashlight on, I was talking loud,I made every noise I could make.I got back to my truck and left. Ive never been that scared in my life.
> So I vowed to only hunt in my climber from then on.I always felt a lot safer off the ground and was so much more at ease.......until 3 days ago at Clybel. Im in my stand all relaxed well before sun up. Life is great. The day is starting,daylight is coming on in, birds are starting to chirp,the ol owl has about finished hooting off in the distance.Jeff starts focusing HARD, dead still, and the ears are picking up everything,eyes are adjusting well,then BAM it happens...apparently there was a Turkey with what had to be a 20 foot wing span or so it sounded like,roosting on the limb not 2 foot above my head...well you guessed it, Clybel WMA got the honor of hearing the little girl in me come back out.....



good ones jeff!


----------



## 8pointduck

Oh no not again!


----------



## jwf2506

River Rambler said:


> What an idiot. Emptying both weapons into the dark not knowing what he's shooting at.
> Doesn't sound to tough to me, competely coming apart in the woods like that. He's lucky he didn't kill someone.



he didn't say he was tough he said he was scared and i'm sure if you would have been in his shoes and ask it to identifiy it's self or your going to shoot and then know it had been following you sneaking then after it got busted turns and runs at you,if you didn't shoot you might not be here to be concidered an idiot.    just saying.


----------



## pine nut

Way back in time I was hunting a new piece of land and was by myself and hunting the afternoon and planning to sleep in my car and hunt the morning and get back to work in the PM.  The game warden had advised that they had released some bear in the area and that we better not shoot one.   
I had parked in a clearcut along a creek bottom and slowly still hunted down the bottom about six hundred yards.  Saw two huge sows with what appeared to be three sets of pigs.  I didn't shoot any because I figured they belong to somebody, and they were too big for me to get out.  This was back in the seventies.  Well it was almost dark when I started back and got completely dark before I got back up the creek to where I was parked.  
I hate to use a flashlight and so I was easing along it the dark and could just make out close shadows.  I walked into the middle of a whole herd of deer.  I was definitely more surprised than they were and that scared the crap out of me, but I realized what it was almost instantly and "recovered" my composure continuing on to my truck, and trying to locate my trail to it in the clear cut.  It was very cold and I was wearing my old highschool jacket which was bulky and wool and red.  This was before Flo Orange days!  I had a folding chain-on stand on my back and the rope  straps were holding it on my back.  I found my truck, opened the bolt on my rifle and laid it way up on the truck hood which was covered in frost and I placed it waayy up to keep it from sliding off.  I'm now working my arms and shoulders to get the stand ropes to slide down my arms, so I can get it off my shoulders.  I get the ropes to my elbows, but it is a little hard to do and takes a few seconds.  I distinctly hear something walking on the other side of my truck as if coming around the truck.  I am concerned as to what it might be as I cannot possible reach my rifle, and of course the ropes now get really tight, and they have my elbows locked, as a waisthigh, solid black critter comes around the corner of my truck!  In the starlight I can see a small white area low on the chest!   Bear!!!!!! Heart is now in overdrive and my elbows are locked!  Rifle unreachable!   Thank God it turned out to be a very large back and tan coonhound that had chewed its nylon tether into a white glob and gotten loose.  I just knew in that instant it was a bear after my food jn the truck.  I had to laugh at myself after I realized it was a dog! 
Spent the most uncomfortable night I've ever spent in a vehicle.  I was sleeping on a board crossways in the back seat of a '72 blazer and I'm 6'4" tall.  That's about 2& 1/2 feet too long!  Did kill a nice 8 pointer the next morning!  I earned that one!  The dog would not let me catch it.  Was gone next morning.


----------



## Gordief

great huntin' tale pinenut.

true stories are always the best.


----------



## wareagle5.0

Walked up on a screech owl sitting on a stump at about eye level way before dawn one morning. Like Charlie Daniels said, "He let out a yell that would curl yo hair", and so did I. I really thought it was de debil. Dropped my light and back peddled so fast I ran into the electric fence. I think I may have peepeed a little and I think that little owl left a pellet on that stump. All this happened inside of one second but it took an hour for my heart rate to return to normal.


----------



## dutchman

Anybody caught a whiff of ol' Windego lately? He's still out there, you know...


----------



## bfriendly

dutchman said:


> Anybody caught a whiff of ol' Windego lately? He's still out there, you know...



Dont you mean, anyone up for some ridicule?

Dare anyone say anything like they have seen Bigfoot before

I'll be sure to save you some Crow too my friend


----------



## Tomahawk1088

Some really creepy stories here.

A few years ago, me and a few buddies were out in the woods at night, just talkin and smokin cigars. (yes, they were only cigars, with tobacco only) It was dark and a little windy and we were in a clear area, with woods in front of us. We heard this strange noise and at first thought it was some sort of animal noise. Then we stopped talking and listened again, and heard it. It was the worst, most horrible screaming you could possibly imagine. It sounded as if a woman was being tortured in the woods in front of us. We all took off for the car, jumped in and tore out of there. We went down the road to a Dunkin Donuts where a cop would hang out. (Don't think I'm jokin or insulting policemen here, he really was there) We told him what we heard and he follows us back to the woods. He another policeman go into the woods with flashlights and look for a while, but find nothing. The policeman says to us maybe it was a ghost and says something about Bloody Mary. He told us they had been called out there before on the same noises. Freaked us out, and still does when I think of that scream.

Another interesting note: I googled Wendigo, and Bloody Mary came up in related searches.


----------



## NCHillbilly

Yeah, them barred owls and red foxes can be downright vicious.


----------



## Ramey Jackson

good stuff! The mind is a powerful thing!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus

Bump, for the newer folks. It is that time of the year...


----------



## macdog82881

Btt


----------



## 73JER

BTT....I thought I would give this a bump for all of the "out of town" family celebrating Thanksgiving with their Kinfolk! Now the Kinfolk need to get them in the deerstand....a little early


----------



## bfriendly

What a great thread

I especially love the Scream Descriptions


----------



## Bkeepr

I had a buck fawn follow me in the dark when I was going to my stand.  It was during bow season and I guess he was lonely and his mama had run him off.  Scared the tar out of me.  I was thinking, do I really want to see what is following me?  Finally I shown the light behind me and there he was, about 20 yards away!


----------



## Greg45

Has any one hunted the Dead mans forest in the panhandle of Fl in the past 35 years ?????


----------



## shane256

Coyotes on the hunt can get pretty creepy sounding


----------



## PaulD

Just wait till you step on a covey of quail in the dark. First reaction is to almost pee your pants and swing like your life depends on it, followed by an outloud cursing outburst at yourself for reaction #1.


----------



## bfriendly

TBC...............anyone had any good encounters THIS year?

Not me..........not yet


----------



## buckslayer09

That's a little creepy!


----------



## BBowman

Well, it's that time of year again.  Here is a little something to think about before heading in the woods this year.


----------



## 95g atl

Now y'all got me scared to go into the woods!!!
Fortunately I get out of the stand before dark and my truck is close by. That's probably why I don't get any deer. LOL


----------



## NotSoFastEddie

greatest.  thread.  ever!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin

Bump


----------



## Warthawg

bump


----------



## RipperIII

Each January a group of buddies go over to Alabama to hunt their Rut. A friend has a large tract of mixed woods deep ravines, oak flats, ...a great area.
Most of the guys are not hunters, city dwellers for the most part, they hunt 2-3 times a year and primarily down at this get-together.
It's more social than hard core hunting.
There is  a member of the Alabama club who takes great pleasure in sitting 'round the fire and telling "stories" designed to scare the new guys, his favorite annual story involves multiple sightings of a big black panther down around some new guys' selected stand sight.
Well after 4 years of this non-sense, a buddy of mine(and dang good outdoorsman) and I had enough.
we cooked up a plan.
My buddy found a stuffed black panther head with life-like snarling face and exposed fangs, he put that on a body that he'd cobbled together, covered it all in black velvet and as a final touch, put green reflective tape on the eyes in the day light it didn't look like much, but in the dark with those reflective eyes darn thing looked wicked!
We knew this guys' honey hole stand, and my buddy went out and set up this dummy cat at the edge of a ravine that this guy had to cross to get to his stand. A deadfall tree trunk served as his "bridge" to cross the 5' deep ravine, the root ball only allowed him to exit to the right...so that's where the "cat" was placed.
That night at the campfire, he re-told his stories, but this time we invited him to stay with us, free food and beverage was too much for him to turn down.
My stand location was 500 yds passed his stand location, so he and I took off together down the trail.
We each had green head lights, it was a bitter cold morning and our breath floated around our face like fog...vision was difficult.
I kept "smelling something" as we got closer to his turn off, he couldn't "smell anything"but he did sniff hard just in case...I left him and continued on my way.
I never heard a peep...20 minutes nothing, first light nothing, no screams no phone calls, nothing.
I came out of the woods around noon, no word.

Got back to camp and my partner in crime met me by the skinning pole, he slapped me on the back and laughed out loud...he had slept in and was at camp when this dude came back. 
This guy had seen the cat as he was on the tree"bridge", freaked out, dove off the tree hit the bank, dropped his gun, messed his pants and run all the way back to camp where he fell to his knees and threw up by his truck...the pile was there, the truck was not.

We went down to the stand, found his gun, saw where he'd  hit the bank, torn through briars and saplings getting outta there...all with out making much of a sound.
We found the cat too,...but it had been shredded, the head some 30 feet from where the body was, don't know what  got it, but something did.


----------



## Warthawg

Cool keep 'em coming, I'll have the club to myself!


----------



## Blindboy

First time poster, long time lurker here. I came across this thread and thought I would share a story I've heard many times growing up in the Georgia deer woods. I'm actually quite surprised that there seems to be a lot of these stories that are coming from Hancock county...not saying I believe one way or the other but just find these stories interesting, especially the ones from Hancock because that is where my story took place. Back in the early 70's my dad and all his half brothers hunted something like a 3000 acre tract behind the deveroux store. The story goes that they were long bow hunting, or at least Archie white was. (Possibly could've been some beer drinking and night road hunting too knowing this family lol) anyway, it has been said that Archie headed out for the evening hunt with long bow and quiver and a couple of cans of beer. My dad has been addiment every time the story was told that while he was drinking- he was not drunk! Sitting on the ground backed up to a tree, he had dozed off and when he awoke, there was this creature standing directly over him, ugly, hairy, mean looking, and awful smelling. On the other end of this story, from the brothers perspective, just at dark from their camp on a powerline, they hear screams and see Archie running for them- no bow in hand, just holding what was left of the quiver and a couple arrows. They say that to say he was shook up was an understatement and more like he was freaked out to the point that he was (for lack of a better word) crazy out of his mind! He was screaming about what had happened, all the while throwing his gear in the trunk of his car (they hunted out of cars back then) he told all his brothers that he was leaving and they were crazy if they stayed and that he would never hunt again....and he never did! Uncle Archie passed away some years later and on his death bed, had my dad come to him so he could talk to him about the incident many years before. He said he took a lot of kidding about that over the years but he wanted to tell my dad that what he saw and what had happened was the truth. Just my story about the Hancock deer woods....


----------



## bfriendly

Blindboy said:


> First time poster, long time lurker here. I came across this thread and thought I would share a story I've heard many times growing up in the Georgia deer woods. I'm actually quite surprised that there seems to be a lot of these stories that are coming from Hancock county...not saying I believe one way or the other but just find these stories interesting, especially the ones from Hancock because that is where my story took place. Back in the early 70's my dad and all his half brothers hunted something like a 3000 acre tract behind the deveroux store. The story goes that they were long bow hunting, or at least Archie white was. (Possibly could've been some beer drinking and night road hunting too knowing this family lol) anyway, it has been said that Archie headed out for the evening hunt with long bow and quiver and a couple of cans of beer. My dad has been addiment every time the story was told that while he was drinking- he was not drunk! Sitting on the ground backed up to a tree, he had dozed off and when he awoke, there was this creature standing directly over him, ugly, hairy, mean looking, and awful smelling. On the other end of this story, from the brothers perspective, just at dark from their camp on a powerline, they hear screams and see Archie running for them- no bow in hand, just holding what was left of the quiver and a couple arrows. They say that to say he was shook up was an understatement and more like he was freaked out to the point that he was (for lack of a better word) crazy out of his mind! He was screaming about what had happened, all the while throwing his gear in the trunk of his car (they hunted out of cars back then) he told all his brothers that he was leaving and they were crazy if they stayed and that he would never hunt again....and he never did! Uncle Archie passed away some years later and on his death bed, had my dad come to him so he could talk to him about the incident many years before. He said he took a lot of kidding about that over the years but he wanted to tell my dad that what he saw and what had happened was the truth. Just my story about the Hancock deer woods....



I have no reason Not to Believe you or uncle Archie..........Thanks for sharin

BTW Blindboy, welcome to the Fire!! We're Glad to have you!


----------



## 95g atl

With all these stories and uch, i'm very surprised that nobody has actually shot this creature...or had a clear video / picture of it.  

Hopefully, I will never encounter such a beast, but if I do, I'd shoot the darn thing and hope it drops.


----------



## westcobbdog

95g atl said:


> With all these stories and uch, i'm very surprised that nobody has actually shot this creature...or had a clear video / picture of it.
> 
> Hopefully, I will never encounter such a beast, but if I do, I'd shoot the darn thing and hope it drops.



Better carry a B A R and hope for the best.


----------



## Bitteroot

I got Billy's flip.... That should do it....


----------



## Yivin

This is funny I forgotten all about these posts...got reading thru it again and some of this stuff is just so funny...


----------



## Buck Roar

Getting close to that time of year.


----------



## dutchman

With opening day of firearms season looming, it is appropriate that we remember one of the classics.

Read up, gang.

And let's be careful out there...


----------



## ArticSnake

Mrbowdeadly said:


> coming out of the woods one night.  I was hunting by myself.  As I walked in the leaves, I couldn't help but hear a whispering behind me.  It went _hisssssss_ at first, I thought it was my imagination, or maybe a snake.  Then I heard it again.  This time it went _ppppfffffffffffttttttttttttttttttt_ .  I decided to change my stride, the next time I lifted my leg, I stopped suddenly with my leg raised in the air.  _pppppppppppplllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooppppppppp_
> 
> You guessed it, the beans I had ate the night before.  The whole experience made me have to change my drawers when I got back to camp.
> 
> I had encountered the "break-windego".  An experience I would not soon forget.
> 
> Be afraid.  It has been described as "silent, but deadly".
> 
> 
> 
> MBD





CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## NCHillbilly

Blindboy said:


> First time poster, long time lurker here. I came across this thread and thought I would share a story I've heard many times growing up in the Georgia deer woods. I'm actually quite surprised that there seems to be a lot of these stories that are coming from Hancock county...not saying I believe one way or the other but just find these stories interesting, especially the ones from Hancock because that is where my story took place. Back in the early 70's my dad and all his half brothers hunted something like a 3000 acre tract behind the deveroux store. The story goes that they were long bow hunting, or at least Archie white was. (Possibly could've been some beer drinking and night road hunting too knowing this family lol) anyway, it has been said that Archie headed out for the evening hunt with long bow and quiver and a couple of cans of beer. My dad has been addiment every time the story was told that while he was drinking- he was not drunk! Sitting on the ground backed up to a tree, he had dozed off and when he awoke, there was this creature standing directly over him, ugly, hairy, mean looking, and awful smelling. On the other end of this story, from the brothers perspective, just at dark from their camp on a powerline, they hear screams and see Archie running for them- no bow in hand, just holding what was left of the quiver and a couple arrows. They say that to say he was shook up was an understatement and more like he was freaked out to the point that he was (for lack of a better word) crazy out of his mind! He was screaming about what had happened, all the while throwing his gear in the trunk of his car (they hunted out of cars back then) he told all his brothers that he was leaving and they were crazy if they stayed and that he would never hunt again....and he never did! Uncle Archie passed away some years later and on his death bed, had my dad come to him so he could talk to him about the incident many years before. He said he took a lot of kidding about that over the years but he wanted to tell my dad that what he saw and what had happened was the truth. Just my story about the Hancock deer woods....



That was just T.P. tryin' to steal his beer while he was asleep.


----------



## dutchman

The bow season opener is just around the corner. Y'all need to read and heed...


----------



## lbeckum

dutchman said:


> The bow season opener is just around the corner. Y'all need to read and heed...



Been waiting on someone to bump this one to the top


----------



## Steve08

I just want to say that this thread made me sign up here. Amazing stories!


----------



## EuroTech

That ought to thin them out a little!


----------



## dutchman

Turkey season is just two weeks away...beware.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

Might as well put my story on here, nothing supernatural just something I had never heard. Back in 2014 I was hunting alone in Ft. Stewart an shot a large hog at dark-thirty on a Sunday evening. When I got down there were more hogs running in the thicket, they moved off and I started cutting the boar I had shot when out in front of me about a 100 yard there was a long howl almost like you hear a wolf on a horror movie. I stood there a minute listening but nothing else. I went and got the cart and brought my rifle back in with me, something I never do. Going back in a small deer in my headlamp lay down in front of me under a bush like it was hiding and stayed there while I walked within 10 yards. A 300 yard pull back to the truck no problem, but that howl made my hair stand up. I have heard coyotes but never like that, even though I figure its what I heard. I listened to a recording of a Bf howl in fla I swear sounds the same, so who knows.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

http://bfro.net/avevid/sierrasounds/911.asp    I tried to post the link if you go here and listen to Florida howls you will hear something that sounds a lot like what I heard.


----------



## hunterofopportunity

And I do still hunt alone before daylight till after dark, I was taught early in the  Marine Corps I was one of the meanest things in the dark everything else was on defense.


----------



## one hogman

I dont scare easy, the only time I have been a lil nervous in the woods was sitting  on the ground in the middle of a big south Ga. swamp, with my foot in a surgical boot, I couldn;t climb or run and wild hogs were running all around me after my old 7400 rifle had jammed with a stuck case in the chamber that had to be ramrodded out. Luckily I had my G23 .40 cal on my hip with a laser and I went to work on the hogs with it,  The early stories on here I dismiss, I know there are spirits out there and the devil is alive and well, I feel my safest and most at peace in the WOODS!!


----------



## dutchman

Turkey season opens on Saturday. Y'all kids be careful out there...


----------



## dutchman

Good reading in preparation for the bow opener in a few weeks. I still love this thread.


----------



## Evergreen

Had a buddy lend me one of those doghouse style  blinds back almost 20 years ago, for a spot that was so thick once you got over head height you really couldn't see anything through the leaves. Got in real early one morning, nothing was really moving, had stayed out late the night before, i was snoring by 8 a.m. mustve had a bad dream, I remember the hair standing up on my neck as I was coming too, i stretched my arms out, a doe had her head stuck in the window of the thing and blew as I cracked my eyes open, got her head caught running one-way I fell out the chair, ripped the wall off the thing heading the other way. Was funny 5 minutes later but she got my heart rate up in the moment. Never told anyone that, just told him a limb fell on the thing and bought him a new one when I needed to return it


----------



## mallardsx2

Amazing how many chickens walk through the woods. Lol


----------



## westcobbdog

This didn’t happen to me but I was sleeping 20 ft away.The person it happened to is a member here but as a tough guy policeman type he may not ever post this up….About 5 years ago I was sleeping in a bed set up in my friends ( RIP ) farmhouse living room, with other hunters sleeping in diff rooms. This person was sleeping on his side, in long since passed grandma’s room and actual bed. He woke up to an old man with a scruffy beard and a flannel shirt bending down examining who exactly was in the ( his ) bed. After the hunter screamed like a girl the for figure went through the closed door or wall into the room I was in. I never saw anything just woke up to the loud scream.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

When I was around 15 or so two buddies and me were sitting by a fire on an Autumn night on the edge of an old corn field. Suddenly out of the corner of my eye I noticed legs running in the fire light and it looked like deer skin pants that Indians would wear. Man I jumped from a seated position to standing up in one jump; scared to death. After my buddies convinced me I didn't see anything I forgot about it.

After the years rolled on I started finding pottery in the field and also people would find arrowheads and such. I even found a Herty pot on a tree in the woods.  It occurred to me that there were signs Indian inhabitance in the area. This area was in North Florida near Tallahassee.


----------

